# Nómina de un médico funcionario en España (con guardias)



## Cormac (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## cnk57 (27 Jul 2022)

Po bien, po fale po m’alegro de los 1800 pa chiringos


----------



## Alberto1989 (27 Jul 2022)

Que agusto se vive al calor de la impresora.

Y que frio sentimos los que estamos fuera de su alcance.


----------



## unaburbu (27 Jul 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es por qué los médicos españoles se piran y vienen panchos, moros y demás supuestos matasanos.


----------



## eljusticiero (27 Jul 2022)

Poco me parece


----------



## eljusticiero (27 Jul 2022)

Pone que es especialista, aunque no especifica de que.

En Australia se cobran 8k al mes al poco de empezar a currar como médico. Aquí solo la mitad.

Me parece bien que un cirujano cobre 4-5 k al mes, que esto no es el congo cojones.


----------



## skinnyemail (27 Jul 2022)

Complemento de destinación lo aceptaría si fuera a tomar por culo.

Si es de Madrid y trabaja en Madrid que sacrificio es ese.Si sabes que a lo mejor te puede tocar trabajar en otra provincia o no trabajas o te metes a otra cosa.

Yo lo que quisiera saber es lo que cobran las charos de los ambulatorios.Las que no pasan consulta y se pasan el día hablando y fingen que están super ocupadas.


----------



## Lester Burnham (27 Jul 2022)

eso es de un residente, uno con plaza y unos cuantos trienios cobra mucho más


----------



## Panko21 (27 Jul 2022)

Pues ya sabéis, a empollar que medicina solo es memorizar durante 7 años.


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (27 Jul 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Pone que es especialista, aunque no especifica de que.
> 
> En Australia se cobran 8k al mes al poco de empezar a currar como médico. Aquí solo la mitad.
> 
> Me parece bien que un cirujano cobre 4-5 k al mes, que esto no es el congo cojones.



8.000 dólar australiano equivale a 5.486,85 euros


----------



## eljusticiero (27 Jul 2022)

Fadrique Alfonso de Doria dijo:


> 8.000 dólar australiano equivale a 5.486,85 euros



Hablo ya en euros, me lo contó un amigo médico especializado en geriatría que estuvo viviendo allí.


----------



## eljusticiero (27 Jul 2022)

Vox exige subir el sueldo a los médicos a cambio de apoyar al PP en Madrid


El partido plantea la "dicotomía" de mejorar las condiciones de los facultativos o mantener los "chiringuitos"




www.redaccionmedica.com


----------



## Lana (27 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1136633



Si le quitas las guardias se quedaría en 2.500 euros netos. Un médico con más de seis años de antigüedad.


----------



## aventurero artritico (27 Jul 2022)

lo que hace subir son las guardias.


----------



## gilmour38 (27 Jul 2022)

Trabajar en sanidad es un paso hacía el psiquiatrico, por mucho dinero que ganes, no le envidio nada.


----------



## RankXerox (27 Jul 2022)

Un grupo A1 de la Administración con 6 años de carrera (dificil) + MIR. Pues en honor a la verdad, 4300 euros me parecen pocos euros.

Por cierto, nadie va a decir nada del 28,29% de IRPF que le sopla Haciendasomostodos/as/es?


----------



## Kartoffeln (27 Jul 2022)

Me parece fenomenal que los médicos se ganen bien la vida, el problema son los funcivagos de silla y los políticos que cobran más por no dar ni golpe.


----------



## Ultraboost (27 Jul 2022)

skinnyemail dijo:


> Complemento de destinación lo aceptaría si fuera a tomar por culo.
> 
> Si es de Madrid y trabaja en Madrid que sacrificio es ese.Si sabes que a lo mejor te puede tocar trabajar en otra provincia o no trabajas o te metes a otra cosa.
> 
> Yo lo que quisiera saber es lo que cobran las charos de los ambulatorios.Las que no pasan consulta y se pasan el día hablando y fingen que están super ocupadas.



3000


----------



## eljusticiero (27 Jul 2022)

RankXerox dijo:


> Un grupo A1 de la Administración con 6 años de carrera (dificil) + MIR. Pues en honor a la verdad, 4300 euros me parecen pocos euros.
> 
> Por cierto, nadie va a decir nada del 28,29% de IRPF que le sopla Haciendasomostodos/as/es?



En Irlanda hace años había 2 tramos, 20% hasta 30 K y de ahí arriba un 40%.

Yo percibo que en España el sistema me ofrece servicios de vuelta, aunque sean mejorables. En Irlanda no tanto por que no cubría tanto y Copagabas por todo, incluso emergencias médicas.

Si quitas a 250,000 políticos, concejales, fusionas municipios y quitas chiringuitos, a lo mejor ese 28% se transforma en un 20%.


----------



## El centinela (27 Jul 2022)

¿Como se puede tener complemento de exclusividad, de jornada completa y de docencia al mismo tiempo?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Jul 2022)

El problema es que al final no aplican esos teoricos conocimientos (que serian dignos de esa nomina), sino que tiktokean y protocolean sabiendo que es malo para el paciente

Y de extra por la tarde en su consulta privada defraudan a Hacienda


----------



## sopelmar (27 Jul 2022)

RankXerox dijo:


> Un grupo A1 de la Administración con 6 años de carrera (dificil) + MIR. Pues en honor a la verdad, 4300 euros me parecen pocos euros.
> 
> Por cierto, nadie va a decir nada del 28,29% de IRPF que le sopla Haciendasomostodos/as/es?



Si un porcentaje enorme de lo recaudado por hacienda va hacia sanidad 28 % poco me parece


----------



## reconvertido (27 Jul 2022)

Fadrique Alfonso de Doria dijo:


> 8.000 dólar australiano equivale a 5.486,85 euros



Lo importante es el PPA o PPP, ¿en zona AUD los 8 000 AUD compran los mismo que en zona euro 8 000 EUR?
Pues eso.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (27 Jul 2022)

RankXerox dijo:


> Por cierto, nadie va a decir nada del 28,29% de IRPF que le sopla Haciendasomostodos/as/es?



Pues me parece poco lo que les sopla, máxime siendo funcionarios... Mucho peor lo tienen los autónomos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Jul 2022)

RankXerox dijo:


> Por cierto, nadie va a decir nada del 28,29% de IRPF que le sopla Haciendasomostodos/as/es?



Porque no les sopla nada, es solo un truco contable.

"En vez de darte 4k, digo que te doy 6k y pagas 2k de impyestos."

Tambien podria pagarle 22k y quitarle 18k, con lo que cobraria 4k y algun borrego como tú diria que paga 18k de impuestos


----------



## Kbkubito (27 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1136633



No me parece mucho.


----------



## Poseidón (27 Jul 2022)

Proporcionalmente al trabajo y responsabilidad ganan menos que un policia nacional raso. 

Despues se sorprende la peña de que se vayan lejos de este estercolero.


----------



## ElMayoL (27 Jul 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es por qué los médicos españoles se piran y vienen panchos, moros y demás supuestos matasanos.



Porque en países del primer mundo esos 4000 pavos los doblan o lo triplican.


----------



## ElMayoL (27 Jul 2022)

RankXerox dijo:


> Un grupo A1 de la Administración con 6 años de carrera (dificil) + MIR. Pues en honor a la verdad, 4300 euros me parecen pocos euros.
> 
> Por cierto, nadie va a decir nada del 28,29% de IRPF que le sopla Haciendasomostodos/as/es?



A mi lo que me parece mal es q sea funcionario. El sueldo es pauperrimo.


----------



## ElMayoL (27 Jul 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Proporcionalmente al trabajo y responsabilidad ganan menos que un policia nacional raso.
> 
> Despues se sorprende la peña de que se vayan lejos de este estercolero.



Un médico que no se vaya de aquí es subnormal. Normal lo que ha pasado con el COVID.


----------



## antoniussss (27 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1136633




Ahí hay guardias y encima es profesor, por lo de complemento de docencia.


Vamos que trabaja seguramente 80 horas semanales o más.

Pues vaya chollo, trabajo de jornada completa normal, guardias de 24 horas seguidas, guardias de 12 horas seguidas, y a dar clase a alumnos desplazandose del curro o de su casa a una facultad de medicina que suelen estar a tomar por culo.

vaya chollaso pa llevarse limpios 4000 €

Ese tio trabaja en 1 año más horas que lo que los comedoritos de este foro que van a criticar van a trabajar en su puta vida.


----------



## Cormac (27 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El problema es que al final no aplican esos teoricos conocimientos (que serian dignos de esa nomina), sino que tiktokean y protocolean sabiendo que es malo para el paciente
> 
> Y de extra por la tarde en su consulta privada defraudan a Hacienda



En el caso de esta nómina, lo de Dedicación Exclusiva, significa, creo, que no trabaja en otro lugar. 
Por otra parte manda narices que eso sea un plus.


----------



## Maedhros (27 Jul 2022)

Con 4000€ se vive muy bien en España, aunque ha chupado 36h de guardias en fin de semana (con lo cual se ha jodido mínimo 2 fines de semana), además de las otras 60h entre semana.

El complemento de docencia son casi otros 600€ que no todos tienen...

Veo más escandaloso que un bombero en Madrid se levante +3000€ limpios currando uno o dos días por semana. Eso sí es vidorra.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (27 Jul 2022)

Esta bien , lo que me jode que un militar que tiene que matar o ser matado cobre 1200 de mierda


----------



## Quisqueyano (27 Jul 2022)

Si teabajase para el sector privado, me daría igual, pero ya sabemos que eso es una utopía.


----------



## Feynman (27 Jul 2022)

Entre semana, y durante todo el mes, ha trabajado 60 horas extra además de su jornada, y además, ha estado 36 horas los fines de semana.

Esto es, 15 horas extra cada semana, lo que equivale a 3 horas de más cada día, por no mencionar que uno o dos fines de semana ha estado currando.

No me parece un chollo. Gana bastante porque hace muchas horas. Y como han dicho antes, fuera de España los médicos ganan más.

Por eso, entre otras cosas, la sanidad española no es tan cara como otras, por el salario inferior del personal sanitario español.


----------



## PedrelGuape (27 Jul 2022)

Maedhros dijo:


> Con 4000€ se vive muy bien en España, aunque ha chupado 36h de guardias en fin de semana (con lo cual se ha jodido mínimo 2 fines de semana), además de las otras 60h entre semana.
> 
> El complemento de docencia son casi otros 600€ que no todos tienen...
> 
> Veo más escandaloso que un bombero en Madrid se levante +3000€ limpios currando uno o dos días por semana. Eso sí es vidorra.



Y eso porque no te imaginas lo que cobran los "bomberos" de aena por literalmente, no hacer nada.


----------



## Dan Daly (27 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1136633



Especialista y profesor universitario. 

Y de la Generalidad Catalana...


----------



## Conde Duckula (27 Jul 2022)

Muchos luego, además, tienen su clínica por la tarde.


----------



## 121 (27 Jul 2022)

Lana dijo:


> Si le quitas las guardias se quedaría en 2.500 euros netos. Un médico con más de seis años de antigüedad.



Las guardias forman parte de la profesión, un novato con dos trienios se mete 4300€ limpios en mes de no paga extra, no está para nada mal


----------



## Vientosolar (27 Jul 2022)

En este artículo se explica. En Madrid, limpios, 2500 al empezar, 3000 en mitad de la carrera, unos 3500 cuando están finalizándola. Supongo guardias y esas cosas extras van aparte.









Cuánto gana un médico en España


Según la Organización Médica Colegial, muchos médicos menores de 35 años deciden irse a otros países en los que los profesionales de la medicina tienen sueldos más altos



www.abc.es





Me agrada ver que el hilo no es, de momento, una carnicería de envidiosos de esos que se ven por otros hilos echando espumarajos hacia los que ganan 2000 euros (sin tener en cuentra qué méritos tienen para ello). No sé cómo es ahora, pero antes eran 6 años de carrera más otros 4 y sacar el MIR. 10 años estudiando sin parar y al final un examen.

Si bien es cierto que los investigadores de otras áreas están peor pagados, por lo menos estos cobran dignamente, dado el país en el que estamos.


----------



## BudSpencer (27 Jul 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Me parece fenomenal que los médicos se ganen bien la vida, el problema son los funcivagos de silla y los políticos que cobran más por no dar ni golpe.



Din din din. El sueldo del personal cualificado y de perfil estratégico en la administración pública debe tener un sueldo muy alto. Los médicos no se dan cuenta que su sueldo es bajo para su posición porque la administración pública quema el dinero en cientos de miles de puestos de trabajo innecesarios para colocar a familiares y amigos de políticos.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (27 Jul 2022)

eso os parece un buen sueldo?


----------



## Saturno (27 Jul 2022)

La productividad se cobra al final


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Jul 2022)

Lo escandaloso es que Hacienda le ROBE casi el 30% del sueldo, y la SS otro 35% entre lo que paga él y lo que paga la “empresa”


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Jul 2022)

Dr. Oldman dijo:


> eso os parece un buen sueldo?



No da ni para hacerse socio de un buen club de golf


----------



## Cosmopolita (27 Jul 2022)

2k de mordida se lleva el estado.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kamui (27 Jul 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Pone que es especialista, aunque no especifica de que.
> 
> En Australia se cobran 8k al mes al poco de empezar a currar como médico. Aquí solo la mitad.
> 
> Me parece bien que un cirujano cobre 4-5 k al mes, que esto no es el congo cojones.



No es sólo eso, es que en España ganan menos los ingenieros, camareros y cualquier otro sector en relación a países más ricos (excepto sectores específicos como en la enseñanza, donde paradójicamente se gana más aquí).


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Jul 2022)

Kamui dijo:


> No es sólo eso, es que en España ganan menos los ingenieros y cualquier otro sector en relación a países más ricos (excepto sectores específicos como en la enseñanza, donde paradójicamente se gana más aquí).



Y en la enseñanza suelen estar los que no sirven para trabajar en la privada...


----------



## lamoffj (27 Jul 2022)

RankXerox dijo:


> Un grupo A1 de la Administración con 6 años de carrera (dificil) + MIR. Pues en honor a la verdad, 4300 euros me parecen pocos euros.
> 
> Por cierto, nadie va a decir nada del 28,29% de IRPF que le sopla Haciendasomostodos/as/es?





Gonzalor dijo:


> Lo escandaloso es que Hacienda le ROBE casi el 30% del sueldo, y la SS otro 35% entre lo que paga él y lo que paga la “empresa”



Hacienda y las SS no le "roban" nada porque su dinero sale de lo que Hacienda SÍ nos roba a los remeros cada mes.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (27 Jul 2022)

Lana dijo:


> Si le quitas las guardias se quedaría en 2.500 euros netos. Un médico con más de seis años de antigüedad.



Pues ricas guardias.

Otros echando horas, no llegamos ni al tercio de lo que cobran estos.


----------



## Ratziel (27 Jul 2022)

Si le quitas los 2700 brutos de las guardias se quedan 3660 euros brutos, y eso sumando dos trienios. No llega a 2400 euros netos. Un médico especialista. Y en lo público...

Menuda MIERDA de salario.


PD: En cambio lo de las guardias me parece exagerado, pero claro, si no igual no las hacen. No conozco mucho del día a día de esta gente.


----------



## ansiedadburbujil (27 Jul 2022)

Lo fuerte es lo que cobra un policía en España, eso sí que es una burbuja.


----------



## Feyerabend (27 Jul 2022)

Muy gustoso las paconóminas espanholas donde nunca se desglosan las deducciones, se ponen paquetes gordos y el remero nunca sabe lo que paga, la seguridad social es todo y a pastar.
Una buena nómina debería desglosar absolutamente todo, que el trabajador sepa donde va el dinero: pensiones, paro, sanidad, dependencia... y todo del bruto del trabajador o al menos compartido con el empresario, para que se sepa lo que se pierde por el camino.


----------



## vic252525 (27 Jul 2022)

poco me parece pero poco, 
Amiga en EEuu son millonarios los dos medicos van a % de operacion por los seguros todo tarificado, operan 2 veces x semana y resto vacaciones


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Jul 2022)

Conozco electricistas de FP que duplican eso, menuda vergüenza de salario para el enorme esfuerzo que tiene que hacer alguien que tiene una especialidad y que es tan importante para una sociedad.


----------



## kalvin (27 Jul 2022)

Esa nómina no me concuerda con el nivel de vida que llevan los médicos en general....


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (27 Jul 2022)

Peor es el sueldo de políticos, sin bachillerato, sin sacar plaza, sin hacer nada y puestos a dedo


----------



## Remero premium (27 Jul 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Porque en países del primer mundo esos 4000 pavos los doblan o lo triplican.



Los que no se van, es porque no se sienten capacitados de dar la talla fuera y no quieren lidiar con otro idioma.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (27 Jul 2022)

La dictadura del funcionariado charocratico y langostero parasito no se ceba sola


----------



## Remero premium (27 Jul 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Ahí hay guardias y encima es profesor, por lo de complemento de docencia.
> 
> 
> Vamos que trabaja seguramente 80 horas semanales o más.
> ...



Te has dejado descontar del sueldo la coqueta que debe enchufarse para aguantar.


----------



## cerilloprieto (27 Jul 2022)

kalvin dijo:


> Esa nómina no me concuerda con el nivel de vida que llevan los médicos en general....



Has de tener en cuenta, como ya ha indicado alguien antes, el untamiento de farmacéuticas. 
Y aparte, el escabroso negocio del tráfico de órganos y de bebés. Porque aunque eso se reduzca a determinados círculos amparados por la élite, existir existe.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (27 Jul 2022)

Lana dijo:


> Si le quitas las guardias se quedaría en 2.500 euros netos. Un médico con más de seis años de antigüedad.



¿Y por qué se las ibas a quitar?


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (27 Jul 2022)

Muy pocos tienen vocación y aprenderse textos como un loro no los convierte en médicos.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (27 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Porque no les sopla nada, es solo un truco contable.
> 
> "En vez de darte 4k, digo que te doy 6k y pagas 2k de impyestos."
> 
> Tambien podria pagarle 22k y quitarle 18k, con lo que cobraria 4k y algun borrego como tú diria que paga 18k de impuestos



Llevo toda la puta vida escuchando a los funcionarios de mierda y sus círculos de payasos hablar de que ellos pagan muchos impuestos.

Parecía ser el único que se daba cuenta de su mentira. Todos los demás borregazos curritos de la privada parece ser que se lo creían.

Patético.


----------



## Tocomotxo (27 Jul 2022)

En la carcel deberian de estar todos y cada uno de los medicos que no denuncian la plandemia y el genocidio encubierto.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (27 Jul 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Esta bien , lo que me jode que un militar que tiene que matar o ser matado cobre 1200 de mierda



Matar o ser matado, dice.  Será de aburrimiento de llevarle comida a los moritos.


----------



## aron01 (27 Jul 2022)

Si siguiera el mismo ritmo durante los siguientes 2 meses, el estado le robaría más de 6000 tracas-tracas a un profesional. Grazie Antonio.


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Jul 2022)

Aquí hay tanto pringado que un sueldo de 4000 euros les parece una fortuna. Con 100 horas de guardia, que es más de lo que trabajaron ellos en todo el año.


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Jul 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Entre semana, y durante todo el mes, ha trabajado 60 horas extra además de su jornada, y además, ha estado 36 horas los fines de semana.
> 
> Esto es, 15 horas extra cada semana, lo que equivale a 3 horas de más cada día, por no mencionar que uno o dos fines de semana ha estado currando.
> 
> ...



Pronto se equipararán los salarios. Eso sí, en el extranjero, que es donde tendrás que ir a que te atiendan. Aquí los hospitales se quedarán sólo para hacer eutanasias.


----------



## auricooro (27 Jul 2022)

Aquí todo lo que no sea ganar dinero con onlyfans o poniendo el coño nos parece perverso.


----------



## frankie83 (27 Jul 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es por qué los médicos españoles se piran y vienen panchos, moros y demás supuestos matasanos.



Porque el médico tiene la misión de salvar vidas, pero las misiones le atraen más donde cobra más


----------



## frankie83 (27 Jul 2022)

RankXerox dijo:


> Un grupo A1 de la Administración con 6 años de carrera (dificil) + MIR. Pues en honor a la verdad, 4300 euros me parecen pocos euros.
> 
> Por cierto, nadie va a decir nada del 28,29% de IRPF que le sopla Haciendasomostodos/as/es?



Te parecen pocos 

Parásitos son la mayoría de médicos 

6años más mir y qué??

Como si la mayoría de gente no hubiéramos currado también lo mismo o más

ingenieros con máster y doctorado, un total de 10 años de estudios no llegan ni a 3mil, más bien se quedan en 2/2,5


----------



## frankie83 (27 Jul 2022)

Maedhros dijo:


> Con 4000€ se vive muy bien en España, aunque ha chupado 36h de guardias en fin de semana (con lo cual se ha jodido mínimo 2 fines de semana), además de las otras 60h entre semana.
> 
> El complemento de docencia son casi otros 600€ que no todos tienen...
> 
> Veo más escandaloso que un bombero en Madrid se levante +3000€ limpios currando uno o dos días por semana. Eso sí es vidorra.



Ay que las guardias.. súper bien pagadas y en la mayoría de casos en tu casa en pijama ?


----------



## A.Daimiel (27 Jul 2022)

mi mujer es psiquiatra en la pública asturiana y no gana eso ni en los mejores meses. Haciendo guardia aclaro y con bastantes más trienios.


----------



## Jose (27 Jul 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es por qué los médicos españoles se piran y vienen panchos, moros y demás supuestos matasanos.



Porque en cualquier país de europa doblas y en alguno triplicas el sueldo trabajando sólo en la pública. 

Trabajar de médico en España, sin hacer privada es tirar el dinero.


----------



## frankie83 (27 Jul 2022)

Ratziel dijo:


> Si le quitas los 2700 brutos de las guardias se quedan 3660 euros brutos, y eso sumando dos trienios. No llega a 2400 euros netos. Un médico especialista. Y en lo público...
> 
> Menuda MIERDA de salario.
> 
> ...



No sabes lo que dices, mierda de salario? Estará en el primer 5% de los salorios españoles, sino en el primer 1/2%


----------



## Jose (27 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Ay que las guardias.. súper bien pagadas y en la mayoría de casos en tu casa en pijama ?



Los cojones. 
Como tengas una especialidad quirúrgica. Estas tus 24h en el hospital y entras 3 veces a quirófano. 
Suerte si te puedes estirar un par de horas por la noche.


----------



## frankie83 (27 Jul 2022)

Remero premium dijo:


> Los que no se van, es porque no se sienten capacitados de dar la talla fuera y no quieren lidiar con otro idioma.



O también están más que a gusto en su país y con su familia


----------



## frankie83 (27 Jul 2022)

Jose dijo:


> Los cojones.
> Como tengas una especialidad quirúrgica. Estas tus 24h en el hospital y entras 3 veces a quirófano.
> Suerte si te puedes estirar un par de horas por la noche.



Bueno si cirujanos vale 

Pero conozco doctores que la guardia es desde casa, y si te llaman vas, pero no ocurre ni en la mitad de los casos


----------



## Jose (27 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Bueno si cirujanos vale
> 
> Pero conozco doctores que la guardia es desde casa, y si te llaman vas, pero no ocurre ni en la mitad de los casos



Eso se llama Guardia localizable y tampoco se paga al mismo precio que la presencial. 

Saludos,


----------



## frankie83 (27 Jul 2022)

Jose dijo:


> Eso se llama Guardia localizable y tampoco se paga al mismo precio que la presencial.
> 
> Saludos,



Comprenderás que tras estos tres años es una de las profesiones que más asco me da, hay buenos profesionales y no lo puedo negar, pero hay mucha morralla nefasta también


----------



## ahondador (27 Jul 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> Pues ya sabéis, a empollar que medicina solo es memorizar durante 7 años.




Pues eso depende. Si eres medico sudamericano que viene de universidad sudamericana igual no es tan dificil la cosa


----------



## Vientosolar (27 Jul 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Pues ricas guardias.
> 
> Otros echando horas, no llegamos ni al tercio de lo que cobran estos.



¿Cuál es tu profesión?


----------



## Vientosolar (27 Jul 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Pues eso depende. Si eres medico sudamericano que viene de universidad sudamericana igual no es tan dificil la cosa



Pues vete a universidad sudaméricana, sacas el título, vuelves y a vivir.


----------



## Avioncito (27 Jul 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Pone que es especialista, aunque no especifica de que.
> 
> En Australia se cobran 8k al mes al poco de empezar a currar como médico. Aquí solo la mitad.
> 
> Me parece bien que un cirujano cobre 4-5 k al mes, que esto no es el congo cojones.



Partiendo de la base de ser especialista, con lo que ello implica y sus responsabilidades, no lo veo desproporcionado vomo bien dices.

Ahora bien, lo de Australia, cierto es que ganarán eso, pero también la vida es muuuuuchisima más cara allá, asi que proporcionalmente...


----------



## Vientosolar (27 Jul 2022)

Tocomotxo dijo:


> En la carcel deberian de estar todos y cada uno de los medicos que no denuncian la plandemia y el genocidio encubierto.



Con esto hay una confusión muy grande, y muy perjudicial. La Libertad NO es poder decir lo que uno quiera. Es poder decir lo que uno quiera Y QUE NO TE PASE NADA. 

El juramento hipocrático necesita legislación, medios, jueces y policía que proteja a los médicos que decidan decir la vedad, y que les proteja de ser despedidos de su hospital si se empeñan en aplicar el tratamiento adecuado en vez de el más barato.

Las sociedades deben funcionar de modo relajado a base de normas que se aplican tranquilamente, y no a base de héroes que se inmolan y se van a la ruina cada vez que abren la boca y dicen la verdad. Si no hay respaldo jurídico para el juramento hipocrático, se queda en papel mojado.

Del mismo modo, todo funcionario púbico debe perseguir el delito. Pero si te encuentras a dos delincuentes armados asaltando a alguien, el único que puede hacer frente es un policía armado, entrenado y respaldado por la ley para intervenir. Lo demás es acabar muerto, denunciado, e indemnizando al delincuente y a su familia por lesiones o perjuicios psicológicos.

Yo ya no me fío de los médicos, pero no es justo exigirles que pierdan su trabajo y todo cuando todo el mundo aquí se calla en su trabajo ante mil mierdas que ve cada día, si el denunciarlas conlleva su despido. Lo inteligente es exigir que existan normas que protejan, no gente que pase de 3000 euros al mes con familia a estar en la puta calle debajo de un puente, y encima por borregos que van voluntariamente a los vacunódromos a que los emponzoñen.


----------



## Expected (27 Jul 2022)

Maedhros dijo:


> Con 4000€ se vive muy bien en España, aunque ha chupado 36h de guardias en fin de semana (con lo cual se ha jodido mínimo 2 fines de semana), además de las otras 60h entre semana.
> 
> El complemento de docencia son casi otros 600€ que no todos tienen...
> 
> Veo más escandaloso que un bombero en Madrid se levante +3000€ limpios currando uno o dos días por semana. Eso sí es vidorra.



Eso si eres soltero y sin hijos. Ahora bien...Un coche medianejo tirsndo a cutre...20k pavos, más gasolina, más el cole de los niños si no quieres que aprendan mahometano en el insti público....más la comida que ahora está a precio de Beluga ...aunque sean patatas fritas,....pues o tu mujer es puta y gana el doble que el médico....o con 2 hijos no llegas a fin de mes. Y viviendo en un mierdipiso sanchinarrense de 3 dormitorios con hipotecon a tipo variable e intereses subiendo.


----------



## Cicciolino (27 Jul 2022)

Tener nómina es de povres.

Último habiso.


----------



## Jose (27 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Comprenderás que tras estos tres años es una de las profesiones que más asco me da, hay buenos profesionales y no lo puedo negar, pero hay mucha morralla nefasta también



Lo comprendo perfectamente. 

Pero recuerda que la vacuna es algo político. 

Y que igual que te obligaron a llevar mascarilla por la calle. Prohibieron a los niños ir a dar un paseo por el bosque pero en cambio dejaban salir a los perros. O tener que presentar un certificado de vacunación para acceder a un restaurante. A los médicos se les extorsionó los primeros para dar ejemplo con o te vacunas o te despido/degrado.

Yo he visto a jefes de servicio ni siquiera dar la opción . 

La campaña de terror político-mediatico ha sido máxima y a los que han levantado la voz, ( que hay muchos) se los han llevado por delante. En estos 2 últimos años es cuando más gente del sector ha cambiado de trabajo. Muchos se están marchando a privada no sólo por salarios sino por la desavenencia de tener que aguantar mandos superiores completamente politizados y sin formación médica. 

Los médicos no son sólo lo que sale por la sexta o antena 3. Hay un colectivo muy grande critico con lo que se ha hecho que defendió la prudencia desde el primer día. Conozco a un pediatra con más de 25 años de trabajo que le abrieron la puerta por decirle a los padres que no había evidencia alguna de que la vacunación infantil ofreciese protección frente al covid. Y que puestos a pasarlo, para un niño es mejor la enfermedad que los posibles efectos adversos de la vacuna... 

No te echan directamente, porque queda muy violento, pero te llaman al orden y te complican tanto las condiciones de trabajo que al final te vas. 

Saludos,


----------



## Simonides (27 Jul 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Partiendo de la base de ser especialista, con lo que ello implica y sus responsabilidades, no lo veo desproporcionado vomo bien dices.
> 
> Ahora bien, lo de Australia, cierto es que ganarán eso, pero también la vida es muuuuuchisima más cara allá, asi que proporcionalmente...



¿Pero es mucho más cara de verdad o pasa como en Estados Unidos, donde luego en la práctica los precios son casi iguales en casi todo pero con sueldos X3?


----------



## Expected (27 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Ay que las guardias.. súper bien pagadas y en la mayoría de casos en tu casa en pijama ?



Si claro, las guardias las hacen en su casa ..y en el hospital se ponen un vestidito de seda con un tanga de encaje y a follar toda la noche entre ellos cobrando un pastizal. Muchas películas has visto tu. Como mi mujer es médico, ya te digo yo las guardias que tiene...que tiene además migrañas tremendas por culpa de eso. Habla de lo que sepas, palurdo.


----------



## max power (27 Jul 2022)

Lester Burnham dijo:


> eso es de un residente, uno con plaza y unos cuantos trienios cobra mucho más



Ni de coña.
Es un adjunto y con extras.


----------



## josete (27 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Eso si eres soltero y sin hijos. Ahora bien...Un coche medianejo tirsndo a cutre...20k pavos, más gasolina, más el cole de los niños si no quieres que aprendan mahometano en el insti público....más la comida que ahora está a precio de Beluga ...aunque sean patatas fritas,....pues o tu mujer es puta y gana el doble que el médico....o con 2 hijos no llegas a fin de mes. Y viviendo en un mierdipiso sanchinarrense de 3 dormitorios con hipotecon a tipo variable e intereses subiendo.



¿Qué con 4000€ al mes no vive una familia de 4 miembros? Yo diría que vive muy bien, sin lujos caros, pero bastante bien. Y más teniendo en cuenta que los cobra sólo uno (que no es lo mismo que cobrarlo trabajando los dos miembros de la pareja).

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Expected (27 Jul 2022)

josete dijo:


> ¿Qué con 4000€ al mes no vive una familia de 4 miembros? Yo diría que vive muy bien, sin lujos caros, pero bastante bien. Y más teniendo en cuenta que los cobra sólo uno (que no es lo mismo que cobrarlo trabajando los dos miembros de la pareja).
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



No conoces los precios de Madrid, verdad?


----------



## Snowball (27 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1136633



4000 pavos le levanta una empleada de limpieza en Suiza, trabajando alun sábado que otro eso sí

Hace unos días una señora de la limpieza del edificio donde trabajo llegó al curro con un Mercedes clase C de 60.000 pavos


----------



## rjota (27 Jul 2022)

Los médicos están en el percentil 90 o superior. Es decir, cobran bien para lo que es España. Otra cosa es que cobren poco en relación con otros funcionarios como enfermeras, maestras, bomberos...


----------



## frankie83 (27 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Si claro, las guardias las hacen en su casa ..y en el hospital se ponen un vestidito de seda con un tanga de encaje y a follar toda la noche entre ellos cobrando un pastizal. Muchas películas has visto tu. Como mi mujer es médico, ya te digo yo las guardias que tiene...que tiene además migrañas tremendas por culpa de eso. Habla de lo que sepas, palurdo.



Tremendo si, pobre


----------



## josete (27 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> No conoces los precios de Madrid, verdad?



Los conozco y sigo opinando lo mismo.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frankie83 (27 Jul 2022)

Jose dijo:


> Lo comprendo perfectamente.
> 
> Pero recuerda que la vacuna es algo político.
> 
> ...



Lo entiendo pero el colectivo me ha decepcionado sobre manera


----------



## algala (27 Jul 2022)

Creo que el precio de la hora trabajada debe estar por debajo de lo que cobra la señora que viene a limpiar a mi casa.


----------



## eljusticiero (27 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Y en la enseñanza suelen estar los que no ⁰sirven para trabajar en la privada...



Justo al revés, en la enseñanza mucho profesor de la concertada y privada se presenta a las oposiciones de la Pública.

En la concertada están los que no han aprobado las oposiciones ...


----------



## BeninExpress (27 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1136633



IRPF al 28%.. supongo que encima le saldrá la RENTA a devolver..

jajajajajaja qué puto país tenemos.


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Jul 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Justo al revés, en la enseñanza mucho profesor de la concertada y privada se presenta a las oposiciones de la Pública.
> 
> En la concertada están los que no han aprobado las oposiciones ...



Me refiero a que los que saben trabajan y los que no, enseñan. Y cito a un profesor de la universidad.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (27 Jul 2022)

La dictadura del funcionariado charocratico y langostero parasito no se ceba sola


----------



## Benedicto Camela (27 Jul 2022)

RankXerox dijo:


> Un grupo A1 de la Administración con 6 años de carrera (dificil) + MIR. Pues en honor a la verdad, 4300 euros me parecen pocos euros.
> 
> Por cierto, nadie va a decir nada del 28,29% de IRPF que le sopla Haciendasomostodos/as/es?



Bueno claro, pero es que con ese 28% de irpf (poco me parece) se paga la sanidad, la educación,...


----------



## Patronio (27 Jul 2022)

Es un sueldo muy bajo para el esfuerzo que requiere ser médico y la responsabilidad que tiene.

Cualquier cargo político sin formación alguna, que no aporta nada a la sociedad y que tampoco se responsabiliza de sus errores cobra más.

En ese grupo entran ministros, directores generales, secretarios de estados, diputados, senadores, asesores diversos, alcaldes, concejales, presidentes, consejeros y diputados autonómicos, presidentes de diputaciones, consejeros de empresas públicas, etc etc, cargos ocupados por gente que ha medrado bien dentro de sus partidos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Jul 2022)

4300 merkels limpitos para follar buenas sartenes a pelito (con ese sueldo puedes costearte ESCORTS MUY EXCLUSIVAS que acepten a pelito) y comprarse buenos cochazos, joder qué feliz sería yo con esos dineros...


----------



## Trurl (27 Jul 2022)

Los médicos veteranos se saben los trucos para cobrar guardias sin hacerlas....las urgencias en hospitales públicos las trabajan los MIR. Si un MIR necesita un médico experto, este le da instrucciones por teléfono al novato. Sólo se dignan aparecer en casos de cirugías especializadas urgentísimas, para que no les empuren.

Todo lo público es estafa y latrocinio.


----------



## Sonico (27 Jul 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es por qué los médicos españoles se piran y vienen panchos, moros y demás supuestos matasanos.



Aquí tenemos a un cubanito (payaso y pasota donde los haya), otro de Siria, y un español niñato y pasota.
Que no te pase nada.


----------



## lamoffj (27 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> No sabes lo que dices, mierda de salario? Estará en el primer 5% de los salorios españoles, sino en el primer 1/2%



Lo dice usted como si el top 5% de España fuera algo para tirar cohetes.


----------



## Tocomotxo (27 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Con esto hay una confusión muy grande, y muy perjudicial. La Libertad NO es poder decir lo que uno quiera. Es poder decir lo que uno quiera Y QUE NO TE PASE NADA.
> 
> El juramento hipocrático necesita legislación, medios, jueces y policía que proteja a los médicos que decidan decir la vedad, y que les proteja de ser despedidos de su hospital si se empeñan en aplicar el tratamiento adecuado en vez de el más barato.
> 
> ...



Sin su colaboracion esto no habria pasado


----------



## eljusticiero (27 Jul 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Bueno claro, pero es que con ese 28% de irpf (poco me parece) se paga la sanidad, la educación,...



Sobre todo se pagan pensiones...


----------



## Sonico (27 Jul 2022)

Trurl dijo:


> Los médicos veteranos se saben los trucos para cobrar guardias sin hacerlas....las urgencias en hospitales públicos las trabajan los MIR. Si un MIR necesita un médico experto, este le da instrucciones por teléfono al novato. Sólo se dignan aparecer en casos de cirugías especializadas urgentísimas, para que no les empuren.
> 
> Todo lo público es estafa y latrocinio.



Así nos va.
Ojalá los controlase alguien, pero no, ellos son sus propios supervisores.
Pagamos las consecuencias de estos atropellos los pacientes


----------



## notengodeudas (27 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Que agusto se vive al calor de la impresora.
> 
> Y que frio sentimos los que estamos fuera de su alcance.



Y todo voluntario, sin coacciones


----------



## Expected (27 Jul 2022)

Trurl dijo:


> Los médicos veteranos se saben los trucos para cobrar guardias sin hacerlas....las urgencias en hospitales públicos las trabajan los MIR. Si un MIR necesita un médico experto, este le da instrucciones por teléfono al novato. Sólo se dignan aparecer en casos de cirugías especializadas urgentísimas, para que no les empuren.
> 
> Todo lo público es estafa y latrocinio.



Luego te doy el teléfono de mi mujer y le explicas cómo se hace eso. La pobre debe ser muy tonta. Porque con más de 25 años de experiencia no sabe ningún truco para cobrar guardias sin hacerlas. Lo que hay que oír. Es increíble.


----------



## Vientosolar (27 Jul 2022)

Tocomotxo dijo:


> Sin su colaboracion esto no habria pasado



A ver, yo estoy horrorizado de todo lo que pasa, y no me fío de los médicos un pelo. Pero los que empezaron a alzar la voz fueron suspendidos de empleo, expulsados de los colegios médicos… se demostró que en España no existe la ley a la hora de la verdad, y que el juramento hipocrático de los médicos está respaldado por nada. Para una que se atrevió, la doctora Popel, expulsada, y ahora , dos años después, el juzgado ordena su readmisión. ¿Cómo es que pudieron expulsarla por advertir de los riesgos de las vacunas??? ¿Cómo es posible?? Si no tienes respaldo familiar, ¿de qué vives esos dos años?

No justifico, solamente explico la lógica del proceso y ofrezco la solución: Si no hay leyes con contenido jurídico concreto, el juramento hipocrático es tan papel mojado como el artículo ese de la Constitución que dice que todo el mundo tiene derecho a una vivienda digna. 

En concreto, si en vez de criminalizar a los médicos hablamos con una organización Jurídica como Liberum para que nos ponga en marcha una ley que impida eso, y un partido que lo lleve en programa, para la próxima no podrán tener estos comportamientos criminales con los médicos viéndolo y amordazados por el miedo a no comer al mes siguiente.


----------



## Expected (27 Jul 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Así nos va.
> Ojalá los controlase alguien, pero no, ellos son sus propios supervisores.
> Pagamos las consecuencias de estos atropellos los pacientes



Como que no hay jefes de sección, supervisores en los hospitales....Lo dicho, veis House y os creéis que todos tienen los mismos despachos y folletean en las guardias sin parar en orgias interminables, desnudos sobre los vendajes....y los más fantasiosos lo hacen dentro del tubo de las resonancias. Los morbosos incluso, se van a la morgue y retozan entre los cadáveres. Impresionante lo que hace que opinar sea gratis.


----------



## Trurl (27 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Luego te doy el teléfono de mi mujer y le explicas cómo se hace eso. La pobre debe ser muy tonta. Porque con más de 25 años de experiencia no sabe ningún truco para cobrar guardias sin hacerlas. Lo que hay que oír. Es increíble.



Su mujer es excepción o usted miente. He conocido decenas de MIR y todos me decían lo mismo: los veteranos aparecen poco o nada en las guardias ( de urgencias)


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (27 Jul 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> Pues ya sabéis, a empollar que medicina solo es memorizar durante 7 años.



En breve habrá maquinitas que memoricen lo mismo o más y bots que nos diagnostiquen: si tiene fiebre hasta 38,5°, marque 1. Si la fiebre es mayor que 38,5° marque 2.
Y blablablá.
Luego, se activará automáticamente la receta ad hoc si necesaria.
Y no hay más.
Si todo el peso de una profesión descansa en empollar manuales 7 años, es lo que hay.


----------



## frankie83 (27 Jul 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> Lo dice usted como si el top 5% de España fuera algo para tirar cohetes.



Pues siempre la riqueza es algo relativo al país en el que vives


----------



## Expected (27 Jul 2022)

Trurl dijo:


> Su mujer es excepción o usted miente. He conocido decenas de MIR y todos me decían lo mismo: los veteranos aparecen poco o nada en las guardias ( de urgencias)



No es excepción ni mucho menos, pero que hay algunos médicos que se escaquean....eso también. Me lo dice ella misma. Pero no parece que sea una cosa general. Suele pasar con los que están por encima de los 55...


----------



## lamoffj (27 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Pues siempre la riqueza es algo relativo al país en el que vives



Claro, pero para nuestra desgracia (o suerte, según como se mire) usamos una moneda que usan algunos países más desarrollados que nosotros. Nuestros euros nos compran menos cosas ahí.


----------



## frankie83 (27 Jul 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> Claro, pero para nuestra desgracia (o suerte, según como se mire) usamos una moneda que usan algunos países más desarrollados que nosotros. Nuestros euros nos compran menos cosas ahí.



Eso es irrelevante, si viviera allí cobraría más 

O pretendes que el pobre médico encima cobre como si estuviera en suiza ?


----------



## lamoffj (27 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Eso es irrelevante, si viviera allí cobraría más
> 
> O pretendes que el pobre médico encima cobre como si estuviera en suiza ?



En absoluto. Únicamente comparo contra los países top de la zona Euro en vez de contra España, y ahí salimos perdiendo por bastante.


----------



## señortopocho (27 Jul 2022)

Si no gana pasta un médico no la va a ganar un peón de obra, un reponer, un cajero etc. 

Si un médico gana 5.000€ un cajero se podría levantar 2.000€ y a nadie le sorprendería, pero si un médico gana 2.000€ cuanto crees que ganaría un cajero. (Si es del saturn mucho XD) 

El empobrecimiento del médico es empobrecimiento del resto. 

Para mi ver clínicas de Odontología lowcost es un signo de decadencia, debemos aspirar a Buenos sueldos y buenos servicios.


----------



## Panko21 (27 Jul 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> En breve habrá maquinitas que memoricen lo mismo o más y bots que nos diagnostiquen: si tiene fiebre hasta 38,5°, marque 1. Si la fiebre es mayor que 38,5° marque 2.
> Y blablablá.
> Luego, se activará automáticamente la receta ad hoc si necesaria.
> Y no hay más.
> Si todo el peso de una profesión descansa en empollar manuales 7 años, es lo que hay.



Pues más o menos, en una radiografía me dice la de cabecera q tengo artrosis en la rodilla, el traumatólogo dice q ve nada.


----------



## veraburbu (27 Jul 2022)

Pues yo veo en esa nómina que un médico especialista cobra unos 3.500 euros brutos tras 10 años mínimo para sacar esa plaza.
Para sacar algo más, se ha tenido que tragar *100 horas extras al mes de guardias*, imagino que la mitad nocturnas y en festivo.
Obviamente, está mal pagado. Yo me iría en cuanto pudiera.


----------



## f700b (27 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1136633



Le roban 1/3


----------



## frankie83 (27 Jul 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> En absoluto. Únicamente comparo contra los países top de la zona Euro en vez de contra España, y ahí salimos perdiendo por bastante.



Aqui se está comparando un sueldo de un médico con los demás y ya te digo yo que mal no cobran, al revés, son los putos amos 

He conocido gente recién salida de la carrera ya cobrando tresmil, y cuyo trabajo consiste en revisar radiografías y a veces desde casa

Ni hablar luego de los centros de salud, que habría que cerrar de inmediato


----------



## Kubernet0 (27 Jul 2022)

4 guardias + Trabajo fuera de su comunidad de origen + docencia (coñazo muchas veces) + 9 años CON PLAZA (pasa tú las oposiciones internas en un sitio decente) + comunidad que paga "bien el base" + no trabajar en la privada.
Yo no trabajo tanto y vivo mejor, ya te lo digo.


----------



## rjota (27 Jul 2022)

Por algo medicina es una carrera con una nota de corte tan alta. Porque te asegura empleo y un buen sueldo. Lo mismo pasa con enfermería en menor medida. Si no fuera tan buena opción no la escogerían las mujeres como pasa con las ingenierías.



listado de retribuciones del personal jccm 2012 pdf - Buscar con Google


----------



## Espeluznao (27 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Lo escandaloso es que Hacienda le ROBE casi el 30% del sueldo, y la SS otro 35% entre lo que paga él y lo que paga la “empresa”



y más que nos van a robar. El Ministro de Seguridad Social que han puesto, ese desgraciado del Escrivá es peor que Satanás, no hace más que maquinar formas de bajar las pensiones, aumentar periodos de cotización, aumentar periodos de cómputo (esto tiene algo de lógica por lo menos) etc etc

Yo sólo espero que la UE meta la tijera en España antes de las elecciones generales, porque quiero ver a ESTE GOBIERNO haciendo los recortes que tocan, y no que se los tenga que comer otro como la otra vez con Rajoy, que lo hizo fatal.. pero bueno, la verdad es que le dejaron el país hecho un mojón, seamos justos..


----------



## Murray's (27 Jul 2022)

Poco es si es verdad que su vida la pasa en el hospital y mucho le quitan


----------



## Espeluznao (27 Jul 2022)

A.Daimiel dijo:


> mi mujer es psiquiatra en la pública asturiana y no gana eso ni en los mejores meses. Haciendo guardia aclaro y con bastantes más trienios.



Y cuánto ganan?


----------



## Murray's (27 Jul 2022)

rjota dijo:


> *Por algo medicina es una carrera con una nota de corte tan alta. Porque te asegura empleo y un buen sueldo*. Lo mismo pasa con enfermería en menor medida. Si no fuera tan buena opción no la escogerían las mujeres cómo pasa con las ingenierías.
> 
> 
> 
> listado de retribuciones del personal jccm 2012 pdf - Buscar con Google




Y porque no puede entrar cualquier cateto a estudiarla.

Eso si, si tienes dinero puedes estudiar sin nota de,corte en la privada.


----------



## El concienciao (27 Jul 2022)

Asumiento que ha trabajado 22 días laborables, a 8 horas diarias, salen 176 horas. Sumamos las 96 h de guardias y son 272 horas.

4.303 euros / 272 horas = 15,80 euros/hora netos

*15 euros/hora netos para un médico especialista que seguramente se responsabiliza de MIR* (lo de la formación).

Y a la mitad del foro le parece un escándalo.

España está condenada, pero por nuestra propia naturaleza. No hemos cambiado desde que en la Guerra Civil los paletos se dedicaban a matar universitarios con cualquier excusa.


----------



## Espeluznao (27 Jul 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> 4000 pavos le levanta una empleada de limpieza en Suiza, trabajando alun sábado que otro eso sí
> 
> Hace unos días una señora de la limpieza del edificio donde trabajo llegó al curro con un Mercedes clase C de 60.000 pavos



En España tendríamos que intentar compararnos con los países de referencia del primer mundo, como has comentado, no con Marruecos..

Yo pienso en eso a menudo, que en EEUU un currito del McDonalds puede ganar 4.500 dólares... con esa comparación ya se ve el nivel patético que tienen los sueldos en España.


----------



## Espeluznao (27 Jul 2022)

algala dijo:


> Creo que el precio de la hora trabajada debe estar por debajo de lo que cobra la señora que viene a limpiar a mi casa.



Eso también les pasa a los abogados de los "grandes despachos" de este "gran" país. Ganan por hora menos que en Burger King y con 50 años llevan 2 infartos encima...


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (27 Jul 2022)

Los sicarios nunca fueron baratos, no se de que se sorprenden.


----------



## Murray's (27 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Que agusto se vive al calor de la impresora.
> 
> Y que frio sentimos los que estamos fuera de su alcance.




Aqui siempre se joden los mismos..

El pastel primero los que están cerca de la impresora..luego si sobran las migas para la plebe...y ni eso,porque te lo quitan...

Poco pasa...para lo que deberia pasar


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Jul 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Hablo ya en euros, me lo contó un amigo médico especializado en geriatría que estuvo viviendo allí.



Y la relación con los precios de Australia?
Porque en Suiza una cajera del equivalente al Mercadona cobra unos 3500 CHF, pero cunden como no más de 1000 euros en España, luego es el mismo salario.
Lo explico porque hay mucho sucnormal anumérico por el foro hopinando.


----------



## Snowball (27 Jul 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> En España tendríamos que intentar compararnos con los países de referencia del primer mundo, como has comentado, no con Marruecos..
> 
> Yo pienso en eso a menudo, que en EEUU un currito del McDonalds puede ganar 4.500 dólares... con esa comparación ya se ve el nivel patético que tienen los sueldos en España.



En USA ni de coña se pagan así los trabajos no cualificados. Ese es el gran gap y problema que tienen alli. Sin estudios superiores, directamente vas a clase baja. Salvo profesiones como camioneros y todo lo relacionado con servicios ( peluquería, fontanerias, garajes etc)

Vive mucho mejor un currante de mercadona que uno de walmart...


----------



## Espeluznao (27 Jul 2022)

Patronio dijo:


> Cualquier cargo político sin formación alguna, que no aporta nada a la sociedad y que tampoco se responsabiliza de sus errores cobra más.



El concejal "de los cohetes".. digo, de "festejos", de cualquier pueblucho cobra más, y por tirar el dinero de todo el mundo...


----------



## rjota (27 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y porque no puede entrar cualquier cateto a estudiarla.
> 
> Eso si, si tienes dinero puedes estudiar sin nota de,corte en la privada.



Bueno. Yo he estudiado una carrera de ciencias sociales, pero no me parece que sea una carrera tan difícil. Es una carrera extensa, pero eso no quiere decir que tenga un grado de dificultad tan alto. Esto se comprueba en la tasa de abandonos por carrera como es el caso de las ingenierías. Es decir, se parece más en cierto modo a Derecho. Otro tema tema es la inflación de notas en el bachillerato que me imagino que será mayor en un colegio concertado o privado que por algo pagas, pero no lo sé.


----------



## frangelico (27 Jul 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Ahí hay guardias y encima es profesor, por lo de complemento de docencia.
> 
> 
> Vamos que trabaja seguramente 80 horas semanales o más.
> ...



Eso debería cobrarlo solo de salario y trienios. Las guardias no deberían ser un instrumento para llegar a un salario decente sino un extra, el problema es que las retribuciones básicas son muy bajas.
Y, por cierto, los médicos no son funcionarios sino "estatutarios" y uno de los motivos es la enorme carga de trabajo extraordinaria que tienen y que, remunerada a precios de funcionario, haría saltar la banca y seguramente no sea compatible con el estatuto del funcionariado.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (27 Jul 2022)

En EEUU los médicos son casi millonarios. Y por norma general, suelen ser millonarios porque tienen más ingresos extra además de su actividad en un hospital cualquiera.

Un anestesista (los especialistas mejor pagados) cobra entre 400.000 y 600.000 dólares anuales.


----------



## Snowball (27 Jul 2022)

Una pareja o matrimonio en Suiza ambos con trabajo de poca cualificacion se levantan unos 7000-8000

De sobra para tener un vehículo de 60.000. Es más el IVA de los coches es del 7%. 

Y los leasing están tirados, por 700 al mes (y una entrada de 10.000) tengo una oferta de mi empresa de un Maserati Giblii


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (27 Jul 2022)

rjota dijo:


> Bueno. Yo he estudiado una carrera de ciencias sociales, pero no me parece que sea una carrera tan difícil. Es una carrera extensa, pero eso no quiere decir que tenga un grado de dificultad tan alto. Esto se comprueba en la tasa de abandonos por carrera como es el caso de las ingenierías. Es decir, se parece más en cierto modo a Derecho. Otro tema tema es la inflación de notas en el bachillerato que me imagino que será mayor en un colegio concertado o privado que por algo pagas, pero no lo sé.



En ingeniería hay alto abandono porque entran malos estudiantes, debido a sus notas de corte en general bajas. Es la paradoja de estas carreras.


----------



## Vientosolar (27 Jul 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Y la relación con los precios de Australia?
> Porque en Suiza una cajera del equivalente al Mercadona cobra unos 3500 CHF, pero cunden como no más de 1000 euros en España, luego es el mismo salario.
> *Lo explico porque hay mucho sucnormal anumérico por el foro hopinando.*



Son nuestras costumbres. El día que se nos extingan los cuñaos de barra de bar, malo, malo.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (27 Jul 2022)

Fadrique Alfonso de Doria dijo:


> 8.000 dólar australiano equivale a 5.486,85 euros



Si vives en Australia tienes 8000 dólares, no vas a estar pensando en el equivalente a Euros o a otra moneda, ya que como se está viendo ahora mismo, el Euro se está hundiendo con todas las monedas, y hoy es más, mañana equivalen a lo mismo com el USD y el Euro.


----------



## Limón (27 Jul 2022)

echa mas guardias que un tonto y encima es "profesor" a saber de qué...


----------



## Vientosolar (27 Jul 2022)

Limón dijo:


> echa mas guardias que un tonto y encima es "profesor" a saber de qué...



Pues de lo que sabe hacer: histología, patología, corazón, cualquier cosa de esas.


----------



## ElMayoL (27 Jul 2022)

Jajajajajajajajaa
Echa un vistazo por Habitaclia anda.


----------



## rjota (27 Jul 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> En ingeniería hay alto abandono porque entran malos estudiantes, debido a sus notas de corte en general bajas. Es la paradoja de estas carreras.



No, aunque es cierto que también entran peores estudiantes.
Una cosa es tener que aprender mucho contenido para hacer un examen y otra cosa es la dificultad de ese contenido. Si te preguntan un problema de física o matemáticas tienes que entenderlo para hacerlo bien. No vale tirar de memoria.


----------



## ElMayoL (27 Jul 2022)

Simonides dijo:


> ¿Pero es mucho más cara de verdad o pasa como en Estados Unidos, donde luego en la práctica los precios son casi iguales en casi todo pero con sueldos X3?



Ejjjjjke me tome una serveshita en ginebra y me cobraron 10€. 
hijo de la gran puta, en las ramblas de barcelona pasa igual. 
pero no intentes razonar con HEZpañoles estupidos.


----------



## ahondador (27 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Pues vete a universidad sudaméricana, sacas el título, vuelves y a vivir.




Lo dices como si no hubiera gente que lo hace. Conozco un caso


----------



## ElMayoL (27 Jul 2022)

señortopocho dijo:


> Si no gana pasta un médico no la va a ganar un peón de obra, un reponer, un cajero etc.
> 
> Si un médico gana 5.000€ un cajero se podría levantar 2.000€ y a nadie le sorprendería, pero si un médico gana 2.000€ cuanto crees que ganaría un cajero. (Si es del saturn mucho XD)
> 
> ...



Langosta dixit:
Si hombre! Antes le meto fuego.


----------



## ElMayoL (27 Jul 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Una pareja o matrimonio en Suiza ambos con trabajo de poca cualificacion se levantan unos 7000-8000
> 
> De sobra para tener un vehículo de 60.000. Es más el IVA de los coches es del 7%.
> 
> Y los leasing están tirados, por 700 al mes (y una entrada de 10.000) tengo una oferta de mi empresa de un Maserati Giblii



Que no! Que ejjjpaña eh mejóh. Ganando 1400 x 2 con suerte y ayuda de los abuelos que hacen de padres y pagando pisos a 250 mil pavos


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (27 Jul 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Si vives en Australia tienes 8000 dólares, no vas a estar pensando en el equivalente a Euros o a otra moneda, ya que como se está viendo ahora mismo, el Euro se está hundiendo con todas las monedas, y hoy es más, mañana equivalen a lo mismo com el USD y el Euro.



Ok vale


----------



## ElMayoL (27 Jul 2022)

Carísimo. No como en españa que te lo regalan todo. Aquí en españa los alquileres no son el 60% o más de un salario eso es mentira jajajajajajajaja. Aqui en HEZpaña la tecnología está tirada de precio (mira la apple de Estados Unidos y compara con HEZpaña) y bueno, la alimentación está tirada en HEZpain (900€ en una familia de 4) pero oye ni tan mal ya q se cobra súper bien aquí. Entre 7-10€ la hora jajajajajaj
A VECES ECHAMOS LA CULPA A LOS POLÍTICOS PERO ES QUE LA PUTA FAUNA QUE HABITA ESTE PAÍS ES PARA TIRARLE UNA BOMBA NUCLEAR.


----------



## empepinado (27 Jul 2022)

Muchos se pasan las guardias fumando y charlando o durmiendo en una cama


----------



## ElMayoL (27 Jul 2022)

El que no se consuela es porque no quiere eh. Hasta q viajas allí con gente que vive allí y te das la hostia de realidad. A no ser q seas un puto inválido mental incapaz de hacer un mínimo de crítica.


----------



## Mr.Adler (27 Jul 2022)

Poco me parece...


----------



## Wein (27 Jul 2022)

los funcionarios pagan desempleo?


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (27 Jul 2022)

rjota dijo:


> No, aunque es cierto que también entran peores estudiantes.
> Una cosa es tener que aprender mucho contenido para hacer un examen y otra cosa es la dificultad de ese contenido. Si te preguntan un problema de física o matemáticas tienes que entenderlo para hacerlo bien. No vale tirar de memoria.



No, la mayoría de estudiantes de ingeniería aprueban por memorizar patrones para resolver problemas, a base de hacerlos cientos de ellos una y otra vez. Nadie los entiende y a ninguno le importa. Lo que quieren es el título.

Yo aprobé varias asignaturas de mi ingeniería (industrial) sencillamente haciendo miles y miles de problemas una y otra vez. Jamés entendí nada, ni me interesaba.
Luego me he hecho funci.

Medicina sí exige memorizar y entender. En este foro tenéis las ingenierías muy sobrevaloradas, y mayormente son carreras que podrían condensarse en FPs.


----------



## ElMayoL (27 Jul 2022)

Culpa del chaval, de los padres del chaval y del palillero hijo de puta. Por ese orden.


----------



## tracrium (27 Jul 2022)

Limón dijo:


> echa mas guardias que un tonto y encima es "profesor" a saber de qué...



Será tutor de residentes. En la mayoría de taifas no se cobra ese concepto. Igual que el complemento de exclusividad.

Eso es con 6 guardias: 4 entre semana (L-S) y 2 festivos.

4000 limpios por no tener vida. Para eso mejor ser concejal o asesor de Podemos.


----------



## Avioncito (27 Jul 2022)

Simonides dijo:


> ¿Pero es mucho más cara de verdad o pasa como en Estados Unidos, donde luego en la práctica los precios son casi iguales en casi todo pero con sueldos X3?



No tengo ni idea compi, tengo entendido que es bastante cara la vida alli, pero no lo se en persona.

También ganan mucho más que aqui, eso es cierto.


----------



## ElMayoL (27 Jul 2022)

Yo trabajo en una fábrica ganando 2 mil pavos al mes y estoy valorando largarme. Imagínate los q ganan 1200 o tienen q remar 12h al día para sacar esos 2000 sin pagas (yo tengo 3)


----------



## petro6 (27 Jul 2022)

Normal que estén todo el día bailando.


----------



## Vardian (27 Jul 2022)

Después de todo lo que han callado, bailado y dejado de hacer este sector desde 2020 me chifla ver comentarios aquí, en burbuja.info, diciendo: "poco me parece lo que cobran". Desde luego, lo que me parece poco es lo que nos pasa.


----------



## ElMayoL (27 Jul 2022)

A veces me voy al mcdonalds (4 personas) y cuando estamos comiendo pienso q se nos ha ido casi el sueldo de un día de un empleo medio HEZpañol. Pero que caro es suiza, oye.


----------



## Funciovago (27 Jul 2022)

En USA los médicos tienen responsabilidad, en España un médico te puede asesinar o dejar paralítico sin responsabilidad alguna. Por eso en USA cobran más, y es normal que tengan que pagar seguros carísimos, mientras en España se los ahorran.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (27 Jul 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Carísimo. No como en españa que te lo regalan todo. Aquí en españa los alquileres no son el 60% o más de un salario eso es mentira jajajajajajajaja. Aqui en HEZpaña la tecnología está tirada de precio (mira la apple de Estados Unidos y compara con HEZpaña) y bueno, la alimentación está tirada en HEZpain (900€ en una familia de 4) pero oye ni tan mal ya q se cobra súper bien aquí. Entre 7-10€ la hora jajajajajaj
> A VECES ECHAMOS LA CULPA A LOS POLÍTICOS PERO ES QUE LA PUTA FAUNA QUE HABITA ESTE PAÍS ES PARA TIRARLE UNA BOMBA NUCLEAR.



Pero si cuando hablo de EEUU ya que he vivido allí y explico que los coches, incluso los europeos son más baratos, las casas excepto NY y California son más baratas, la energia es más barata, la gasolina es más barata, los impuestos son más bajos, los salarios son el doble y en IT el triple o más, la electronica es más barata,... Los subnormales empiezan que allí te mueres en las calles ya que no hay médico, que las casas son de papel y que prefieren pisos sovieticos,... y anormalidades así, con gentuza así normal que España sea un estercolero y jamás pueda volver a ser un país prospero.


----------



## skan (27 Jul 2022)

Me parece bien que tengan un buen sueldo, el problema es que ellos consideran que no es así y siempre exigen más.
Luego van con el cuento que se dedican a la medicina porque les gusta ayudar a la gente. Una mierda. Se dedican a la medicina porque es un trabajo estable y muy bien pagado.
Hay otros países en los que cobran más, cierto, pero en la mayoría de esos países la vida es mucho más cara y en muchos tienen que pagar una millonada por la carrera.

Se quejan de su trabajo pero no veo que ninguno lo deje para irse a trabajar a la obra.


----------



## ElMayoL (27 Jul 2022)

Uy si. No pueden ni vivir los ciudadanos. Mira si son caros q están huyendo en masa de ahí yéndose a argentina, HEZpaña o Canadá


----------



## Snowball (27 Jul 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> No, la mayoría de estudiantes de ingeniería aprueban por memorizar patrones para resolver problemas, a base de hacerlos cientos de ellos una y otra vez. Nadie los entiende y a ninguno le importa. Lo que quieren es el título.
> 
> Yo aprobé varias asignaturas de mi ingeniería (industrial) sencillamente haciendo miles y miles de problemas una y otra vez. Jamés entendí nada, ni me interesaba.
> Luego me he hecho funci.
> ...



Correcto 

De que vale el cálculo, física y electrónica digital para luego configurar un router o administrador servidores...


----------



## ElMayoL (27 Jul 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Pero si cuando hablo de EEUU ya que he vivido allí y explico que los coches, incluso los europeos son más baratos, las casas excepto NY y California son más baratas, la energia es más barata, la gasolina es más barata, los impuestos son más bajos, los salarios son el doble y en IT el triple o más, la electronica es más barata,... Los subnormales empiezan que allí te mueres en las calles ya que no hay médico, que las casas son de papel y que prefieren pisos sovieticos,... y anormalidades así, con gentuza así normal que España sea un estercolero y jamás pueda volver a ser un país prospero.



Yo estoy valorando irme a suiza. Aunque sea a limpiar o de mozo de almacén. Me ira la vida mejor que aquí seguro.


----------



## ElMayoL (27 Jul 2022)

Ese payaso seguro q es progre.


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (27 Jul 2022)

¿Y esas coreografías tan molonas que preparaban? ¿No son merecedores de toda esa guita con tanto talento?


----------



## Snowball (27 Jul 2022)

8000 netos entre los 2 curritos

2000 al mes piso de 80 metros cuadrados , con la calefacción incluida

350 al mes de seguro medico por persona , pongamos 2 hijos (descuento por seguro familiar) 4 seguros unos 1000 *almes

3000 fijos todos los meses *

Te siguen quedando 5000... aunque gastes 3000 (una burrada) en comer y ocio, te siguen quedando 2000...


----------



## tracrium (27 Jul 2022)

¿600 por 4 miembros? 150 por persona y mes. Para ser USA no me parece caro.
Después hay empresas que pagan todo o parte del seguro médico a los trabajadores.


----------



## thanos2 (27 Jul 2022)

El centinela dijo:


> ¿Como se puede tener complemento de exclusividad, de jornada completa y de docencia al mismo tiempo?



Sumale que aparte de esas 96 horas extra, que muchas serán de turnos de 24 h. en las que pueden dormir, follar o tiktokear, pueden sacar tiempo para pasar 2-3 horita extra para consultas privadas en b a 50 euros la consulta.

Esto está podrido hasta el tuétano.


----------



## max power (27 Jul 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> No tengo ni idea compi, tengo entendido que es bastante cara la vida alli, pero no lo se en persona.
> 
> También ganan mucho más que aqui, eso es cierto.



Tengo un intimo amigo medico en USA

Trabaja en un servicio sanitario del gobierno federal

Cobra 7000 (Siete mil) dolares limpios al mes. Despacho de puta madre, plaza de parking, etc.....

Trabaja de 8 a 17 de L a V y alguna guardia localizada que ya va incluida en el sueldo.
No hay pagas extra.
Tiene a lo sumo 1 o 2 semanas de vacaciones al año.

Otros contras

Ibi 4000 usd año (Casa tipo homer simpson)
Seguro casa 6000 usd año (zona huracanes)
Seguro 2 coches con franquicia de 500Usd.......250usd cada mes
Gasofa a 4.50 el galón (3.875litros)

Datos de su viva voz.


----------



## bice (27 Jul 2022)

Ninguna envidia, conozco a una pareja de médicos y a ella los hijos se los tiene que cuidar una “madre de día”; viven en un chalet de lujo pero luego tus hijos los cuida otra que no sabes ni lo que hará con ellos, “privilegios” de nuestro tiempo.


----------



## Funciovago (27 Jul 2022)

bice dijo:


> Ninguna envidia, conozco a una pareja de médicos y a ella los hijos se los tiene que cuidar una “madre de día”; viven en un chalet de lujo pero luego tus hijos los cuida otra que no sabes ni lo que hará con ellos, “privilegios” de nuestro tiempo.



Porque ellos quieren, asi lo han decidido asi que no les parecera tan mla


----------



## Tons of Fear (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Camaro SS (27 Jul 2022)

Lana dijo:


> Si le quitas las guardias se quedaría en 2.500 euros netos. Un médico con más de seis años de antigüedad.



Lo de hablar de sueldos en neto es una manera de justificar lo "poco" que se cobra. Un vicio que habría que ir desterrando.


----------



## OCALO (27 Jul 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Esta bien , lo que me jode que un militar que tiene que matar o ser matado cobre 1200 de mierda



estás siendo muy generoso.
Pero tienes razón, por mil euritos los encuentras a patadas. Si se pillan lactancia oreduccion de jornada para ayudar en casa, les meten un sablazo del copón


----------



## bice (27 Jul 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> Porque ellos quieren, asi lo han decidido asi que no les parecera tan mla



Porque obviamente si trabaja como médico no puede cuidar a su hijo, claro que lo han decidido, han preferido el dinero a criar a sus hijos, para mí cero privilegios y cero envidia.


----------



## ArturoB (27 Jul 2022)

Y las guardias no cotizan para la jubilación como sí pasa con otras profesiones. Miles de horas en "jornada complementaria" que si se tuviera en cuenta podrían jubilarse a los 55 años.


----------



## Vercingetorix (27 Jul 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es por qué los médicos españoles se piran y vienen panchos, moros y demás supuestos matasanos.



De aquí no se va ni Cristo.

Como mucho algunas enfermeras, que las hay a patadas.

Pero los médicos se los rifan entre la sanidad pública y la privada


----------



## malibux (27 Jul 2022)

Tiene pinta de médico de familia (por ese complemento de formación que no suelen pagar a otros especialistas) con 5-6 guardias hechas ese mes. Creo que el IRPF está algo más bajo de lo que debería estar, seguro que en neto al final será algo menos. 
¿Mal o bien pagado? Pues depende, el problema de los médicos estatutarios en España es que es rollo funcionarial y cobra lo mismo quien es eficaz, amable y trabajador que el vago o peligro público. Eso se solucionaría con un cambio del sistema, donde realmente se cobrara por prestigio, nº de pacientes vistos o complejidad de las enfermedades tratadas.
Hay gente muy quemada que merecería cobrar más que eso por la carga que tiene, mientras que otros viven como Dios de 8.30 a 13h cobrando morteradas de pasta. Es un mundo muy heterogéneo y tampoco se puede generalizar por 1 - 2 casos que uno conozca. ¿Trabajos mejor pagados en España? Poquitos. ¿Comparado con otros países de similar renta per cápita tipo Italia o Portugal? La pública paga similar, pero la diferencia es la privada. Aquí el seguro Paco Adeslas paga la consulta a 10-15€ y una operación de amígdalas quizás paguen 50-70€ (ridículo), una extirpación de próstata quizás 200€, mientras que en Italia más te vale ir preparando 10000€ para operarte antes por la privada -ahí sí que hay listas de espera tochas en la pública-.
Y luego como en todos los lados, hay chollos en algunas Taifas. Yo he visto hospitales de gestión privada ofrecer hacer una guardia en un hospital de una ciudad mediana, que nadie quería cubrir, a 1500€.
Eso sí, la sanidad pública en España de cara al paciente es muuucho mejor que en cualquier otro país de nuestro nivel (Italia, Portugal o Grecia) e incluso de países tipo Bélgica (preguntad a algún expatriado qué opinión le merece...). Tiene sus pegas obviamente, pero ya en esos países fliparíais.


----------



## jesus88 (27 Jul 2022)

RankXerox dijo:


> Un grupo A1 de la Administración con 6 años de carrera (dificil) + MIR. Pues en honor a la verdad, 4300 euros me parecen pocos euros.
> 
> Por cierto, nadie va a decir nada del 28,29% de IRPF que le sopla Haciendasomostodos/as/es?



pero si yo pago mas del 25% y gano poco mas de la mitad.


----------



## amanciortera (27 Jul 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Y las guardias no cotizan para la jubilación como sí pasa con otras profesiones. Miles de horas en "jornada complementaria" que si se tuviera en cuenta podrían jubilarse a los 55 años.



O antes incluso, ese es el robo grande a que se ven sometidos


----------



## frangelico (27 Jul 2022)

Ni de que no paguen impuestos de ningun tipo. En Ginebra con 50k anuales ya es casi un 20% la factura fiscal; en Suiza no es nornal tener un Mercedes teniendo un trabajo de nivel bajo aunque es cierto que por poder se puede pagar . Y 2000 al mes en Ginebra es un precio muy bajo por una vivienda, quizá en otros cantones es más barata. Pagaba yo eso hace 20 años. De todos modos el tipo de cambio es ahora el más desfavorable al euro en 20 años, yo vivía allí cuando el franco cambiaba a 0.66. El franco seguramente si que se mantendrá en niveles de 0.9 a 1 durante mucho tiempo, pero el dólar ya veremos. Y el dólar ha llegado a valer 70 céntimos y cosas así.


----------



## Snowball (27 Jul 2022)

Joder que vivo aquí

100 euros al día en comida?


----------



## frangelico (27 Jul 2022)

jesus88 dijo:


> pero si yo pago mas del 25% y gano poco mas de la mitad.



El IRPF se calcula en base a la previsión anual de ingresos brutos totales. El 28% corresponde a unos 75k, en las pagas extra los empleados públicos cobran menos .


----------



## neirien (27 Jul 2022)

Lester Burnham dijo:


> eso es de un residente, uno con plaza y unos cuantos trienios cobra mucho más



Un residente ni cobra eso ni de lejos, al menos en otras comunidades


----------



## frangelico (27 Jul 2022)

neirien dijo:


> Un residente ni cobra eso ni de lejos, al menos en otras comunidades



No es de un residente, que tiene dos trienios. Es alguien con plaza y de seis a ocho años y pico de antigüedad. 30 y unos cuantos años y muchas horas trabajadas. Un médico medio al finales de mayo ha trabajado más que un profesor o policía el año entero. Si por eso suelen ganar dinero por ahí fuera


----------



## neirien (27 Jul 2022)

Yo soy médico y me voy a otro país. De hecho a unos cuántos conozco que se fueron (uno volvió y el resto no). Tranquilos, ya los están sustituyendo por cubanos y venezolanos, encima ahora les quieren regalar la especialidad


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1136633



Cobra muchos pluses: exclusividad, complemento de docencia (da clases en la universidad como profesor no titular), pasará consulta o planta por las mañanas de 8:30 a 14:30 + 3-4 guardias al mes de 18 horas entresemana y una de 12-24 horas en finde= 60 horas semanales (de las cuales casi la mitad de horas de noche) por 4300 = una estafa


----------



## lascanteras723 (27 Jul 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Conozco electricistas de FP que duplican eso, menuda vergüenza de salario para el enorme esfuerzo que tiene que hacer alguien que tiene una especialidad y que es tan importante para una sociedad.



Y que tipo de trabajo tienen para ganar tanto?


----------



## jolu (27 Jul 2022)

A mi un tipo que me quita la safena (es una vena de la pierna) y me la pone en el corazón para sustituirme una coronaria(es una arteria) totalmente ocluida, no me parece mal que gane esa pasta, incluso me parece poco.
Su trabajo me ha regalado años de vida con calidad.

Diferente es que lo gane MEMA (MÉdica y MAdre) que lleva de liberada sindical desde antes de terminar la carrera.


----------



## kokakolo (27 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Cobra exclusividad, complemento de docencia (da clases en la universidad como profesor no titular), pasará consulta o planta por las mañanas de 8:30 a 14:30 + 8 guardias al mes de 12 horas (dos por semana) = 60 horas semanales = 4300 = una estafa



Tu que pías si eres celata, esa es la nómina de un médico de familia, dan docencia en los centros de primaria, CELATA


----------



## malibux (27 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Cobra exclusividad, complemento de docencia (da clases en la universidad como profesor no titular), pasará consulta o planta por las mañanas de 8:30 a 14:30 + 8 guardias al mes de 12 horas (dos por semana) = 60 horas semanales = 4300 = una estafa



Nadie da clases retribuidas con tan poca edad en la universidad, ese complemento será por tutor de residentes o algo así. Guardias 4-5 como mucho, no existen guardias de 12h .


----------



## neirien (27 Jul 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Ahí hay guardias y encima es profesor, por lo de complemento de docencia.
> 
> 
> Vamos que trabaja seguramente 80 horas semanales o más.
> ...



En este país de lo que se trata (es de igualar POR ABAJO. Si el vecino cobra más que yo o tiene más vacaciones, no protesto porque me mejoren a mí, sino para que le empeoren a él. Y claro, los políticos dando palmas


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Jul 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> Y que tipo de trabajo tienen para ganar tanto?



Es gente que trabaja para empresas de electricidad con contratas públicas, es decir, bien sueldo, y luego por las tardes y findes trabajan como autónomos. Y se levantan más del doble que ese médico. Hablo de tipos con años de experiencia y cursos de formación en alta tensión, desconexiones para adif, Renfe, etc


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Jul 2022)

La mayor parte son de guardias, si no lo he leido mal 96 horas extras en guardias. Eso son más de 20 horas semanales en guardias. 

Poco sueldo me parece.


----------



## charlie3 (27 Jul 2022)

En Alemania médico recién terminado 4,5k netos


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Jul 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Nadie da clases retribuidas con tan poca edad en la universidad, ese complemento será por tutor de residentes o algo así. Guardias 4-5 como mucho, no existen guardias de 12h .



Vaya que no. Como no puedan el profesor titular o el catedratico va uno del servicio a dar la clase y luego se la pagan


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Jul 2022)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> La mayor parte son de guardias, si no lo he leido mal 96 horas extras en guardias. Eso son más de 20 horas semanales en guardias.
> 
> Poco sueldo me parece.



y le añade a esas 96 horas las 37.5 horas semanales de mañana (de consulta o pasar planta)

UNA ESTAFA


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Jul 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Nadie da clases retribuidas con tan poca edad en la universidad, ese complemento será por tutor de residentes o algo así. Guardias 4-5 como mucho, no existen guardias de 12h .



En fin de semana o festivo se hacen 12 y/o 24 horas. Entresemana la guardia en el hospital empieza a las 15:00-15:30, despues de haber pasado planta o estado en consultas de mañana, y termina a las 9:00 del dia siguiente (18 horas).

Hay medicos que solo hacen guardias para tener muchos mas dias libres, eso si ganando 1200 euros menos.


----------



## J.Smith (27 Jul 2022)

A mi me parece poco para un medico, pues tiene que trabajar un par de guardias para llegar a un sueldo que empieza a ser digno para su puesto de trabajo.


----------



## frangelico (27 Jul 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Y las guardias no cotizan para la jubilación como sí pasa con otras profesiones. Miles de horas en "jornada complementaria" que si se tuviera en cuenta podrían jubilarse a los 55 años.



De ahí el invento del "estatuto". Si los médicos fueran funcionarios entre tiempo de libranza y horas extra pagadas como Dios manda, tendrían meses de vacaciones y mejores salarios. Lo de España es una cosa asombrosa.


----------



## malibux (27 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> En fin de semana o festivo se hacen 12 y/o 24 horas. Entresemana la guardia en el hospital empieza a las 15:00-15:30 y termina a las 9:00 del dia siguiente.



Claro pero son o bien de 17-18 horas o de 24, pero de 12 no que yo sepa, salvo quizás el 061 o alguna movida así.


----------



## pandillero (27 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1136633



2600 son 96 horas de guardia, 36 de ellas festivos. Sin eso se queda en 2362, un especialista con dedicación exclusiva,¿ de verdad a alguien le parece mucho? Haber estudiado.


----------



## McNulty (27 Jul 2022)

4000 pavos se los saca cualquier mena con paguita + trapicheos.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Jul 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Claro pero son o bien de 17-18 horas o de 24, pero de 12 no que yo sepa, salvo quizás el 061 o alguna movida así.



En fin de semana en el hospital entran algunos a las 9 y salen a las 21:00, otros hacen de 9 a 9 (24 horas) según lo convenido en el cuadrante o si han hecho cambios con otros. Los que llevan este horario son los adjuntos de urgencias.

Los especialistas de planta y consulta que NO son adjuntos de urgencias, también hacen guardias pero con un horario diferente (después de pasar consulta o planta por la mañana) y entran a las 15:00 hasta las 9.00 del dia siguiente si es entre semana. Si les toca finde o festivo hacen de 9 a 21 (12 horas) o 9 a 9 (24 horas)


----------



## tracrium (27 Jul 2022)

Camaro SS dijo:


> Lo de hablar de sueldos en neto es una manera de justificar lo "poco" que se cobra. Un vicio que habría que ir desterrando.



Sí si todo el mundo pagase el mismo tipo de IRPF.

El bruto no paga facturas. No es renta disponible.


----------



## BogadeAriete (27 Jul 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Poco me parece



Chupate 10 años entre carrera y MIR, chupate plazas en agujero... Poco pagado esta. El viruelo mira lo que cobra por destruir España


----------



## Pato Sentado (27 Jul 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> En breve habrá maquinitas que memoricen lo mismo o más y bots que nos diagnostiquen: si tiene fiebre hasta 38,5°, marque 1. Si la fiebre es mayor que 38,5° marque 2.
> Y blablablá.
> Luego, se activará automáticamente la receta ad hoc si necesaria.
> Y no hay más.
> Si todo el peso de una profesión descansa en empollar manuales 7 años, es lo que hay.



Ese software ya existe, se usa para hacer el primer triaje en Urgencias, y no da una. A un tío joven con un apendicitis perforada lo mandaría para casa. Aunque estuviera gris y doblado de dolor.

Esa nómina es una imagen editada del programa del ICS, sanidad catalana. Si quitáis las guardias no es tanto. El sueldo base son 1200€. Ya hay problemas para mantener/reponer plantillas en provincias y comarcales.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Jul 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Chupate 10 años entre carrera y MIR, chupate plazas en agujero... Poco pagado esta. El viruelo mira lo que cobra por destruir España



ahora se dará cuenta porque hay falta de medicos y el que termina la especialidad aqui huye sin mirar atras


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Jul 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> En breve habrá maquinitas que memoricen lo mismo o más y bots que nos diagnostiquen: si tiene fiebre hasta 38,5°, marque 1. Si la fiebre es mayor que 38,5° marque 2.
> Y blablablá.
> Luego, se activará automáticamente la receta ad hoc si necesaria.
> Y no hay más.
> Si todo el peso de una profesión descansa en empollar manuales 7 años, es lo que hay.



Ya existe desde hace 15 años y se llama triage Manchester


taluec


----------



## tracrium (27 Jul 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Nadie da clases retribuidas con tan poca edad en la universidad, ese complemento será por tutor de residentes o algo así. Guardias 4-5 como mucho, no existen guardias de 12h .



En Catalonia creo que hay hospitales en los que la jornada "completa" es de 8 a 17 y la guardia entre semana las 15h restantes.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Jul 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> En Catalonia creo que hay hospitales en los que la jornada "completa" es de 8 a 17 y la guardia entre semana las 15h restantes.



Todo depende de los medicos que tengan disponibles y la organización de urgencias.

En Madrid también hay adjuntos de urgencias que solo hacen turno de mañana de 8 a 15 d lunes a viernes y nunca finde ni festivos (si no lo cogen voluntariamente como extras).


----------



## Pato Sentado (27 Jul 2022)

Trurl dijo:


> Los médicos veteranos se saben los trucos para cobrar guardias sin hacerlas....las urgencias en hospitales públicos las trabajan los MIR. Si un MIR necesita un médico experto, este le da instrucciones por teléfono al novato. Sólo se dignan aparecer en casos de cirugías especializadas urgentísimas, para que no les empuren.
> 
> Todo lo público es estafa y latrocinio.



Los veteranos que podrían permitirse eso porque de la guardia de esa especialidad hay adjunto veterano + adjunto joven + residente están en un hospital grande y el volumen no permite que haya nadie tocándose los a dos manos, que las direcciones no se chupan el dedo.
Otra cosa son especialistas que hacen localizadas, pero también, si no hay un volumen de actuaciones/llamadas tampoco existiría esa guardia.
Presencial significa presencial, es decir, que estás EN el centro hospitalario, no en tu casa.


----------



## Miss Andorra (27 Jul 2022)

Aver hestudiao


----------



## Pato Sentado (27 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Bueno si cirujanos vale
> 
> Pero conozco doctores que la guardia es desde casa, y si te llaman vas, pero no ocurre ni en la mitad de los casos





Jose dijo:


> Eso se llama Guardia localizable y tampoco se paga al mismo precio que la presencial.
> 
> Saludos,



Localizado te llaman, porque si no hubiera la llamada no existiría la guardia.
Significa no poder irte lejos, ni al cine, ni a la piscina ni en moto.
Estas guardias son necesarias porque superespecialistas que no tendrías disponibles 24/7 de otra manera los tengas, como vasculares, neurocirujanos, otorrinos, ojologos o urólogos. Y aún así hay un busca por provincia o casi.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Jul 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Localizado te llaman, porque si no hubiera la llamada no existiría la guardia.
> Significa no poder irte lejos, ni al cine, ni a la piscina ni en moto.
> Estas guardias son necesarias porque superespecialistas que no tendrías disponibles 24/7 de otra manera los tengas, como vasculares, neurocirujanos, otorrinos, ojologos o urólogos. Y aún así hay un busca por provincia o casi.



Guardias localizadas hacen radiologos intervencionistas, cirugia cardíaca y neurocirugia en ciudades grandes como Madrid

Todos los demás especialistas depende, si es una ciudad grande hacen presenciales si o si. Si es un hospital paco de mierda en un pueblo de la hezpaña profunda hacen localizadas.


----------



## Pura Sangre (27 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Porque el médico tiene la misión de salvar vidas,



 juraría que llevan al menos 2 años haciendo justo lo contrario


----------



## Samadhi (27 Jul 2022)

Pues yo lo veo sobradamente pagado, por aplicar protocolos de manera autómata, exceptuando cirujanos y especialistas Top.

Y la carrera, enfin, larga y tediosa pero relativamente fácil (excepto por la nota de entrada en universidad pública), como casi todas. Empollar sin matarse el par de semanas antes de exámenes, copia-pega de trabajos y prácticas de miranda.


----------



## AlfredHard (27 Jul 2022)

me esperaba más a decir verdad para las horas que echan y la responsabilidad que tienen, pero luego pienso en la incompetencia de la mayoría y de las charos que se meten a médico y se marean cuando ven sangre y se me pasa


----------



## XicoRaro (27 Jul 2022)

Yo trabajando ese mismo número de horas en España (unas 75 a 85 horas semanales) de residente me sacaba 1900 euros. De adjunto 3500 euros. Las guardias son un trabajo a parte, es como tener dos trabajos. Que la gente no se da cuenta de lo que supone para la vida personal y familiar. 

En Irlanda trabajando igual me planto en los 20.000 euros al mes fácilmente. Pero he decidido trabajar mis 30 horas semanales, y ver crecer a mis hijos. Eso sí, con 30 horas semanales saco 2.5 veces más al mes que en España con 80. Y además bien considerado y visto.

VA a volver su puta madre.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (27 Jul 2022)

Los médicos al rededor del mundo suelen tener buenos sueldos , la seguridad social da autentico asco, pero por ley de la oferta y la demanda , los médicos en España no son el problema, mas bien la gestión de todo el entramado sanitario, que lo hace de un nivel infinitamente mas bajo del que nos venden, pero a nivel de sueldo no salimos palmando, no como en el resto de la administración.


----------



## Emperador (27 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> De ahí el invento del "estatuto". Si los médicos fueran funcionarios entre tiempo de libranza y horas extra pagadas como Dios manda, tendrían meses de vacaciones y mejores salarios. Lo de España es una cosa asombrosa.



En Inglaterra el salario de los médicos del NHS en comparación con el salario medio es muy parecido a España, según la OCDE en sus informes Health at a Glance.


----------



## frangelico (27 Jul 2022)

Emperador dijo:


> En Inglaterra el salario de los médicos del NHS en comparación con el salario medio es muy parecido a España, según la OCDE en sus informes Health at a Glance.



Y horas de trabajo?


----------



## Emperador (27 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y horas de trabajo?



Ni idea, pero teniendo en cuenta que en gasto sanitario sobre porcentaje del PIB gastan solamente un poco más que España (y eso que el NHS incluye cosas como tratamiento dental y gafas), no creo que sean mucho menores, o gastarían mucho más en personal.

Suecia también tiene un ratio de salario de los médicos sobre el salario medio del país prácticamente igual al de España.

El salario de los médicos en EEUU es algo exagerado y buena parte del motivo de sus disparatados costes de tratamiento médico. Y allí la profesión médica es literalmente una mafia a la altura de los seguros.


----------



## ueee3 (27 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1136633



Si le quitas las guardias, se le queda un sueldo de 2000 y pico neto. Bastante normalito. Lo fuerte es lo de las guardias.


----------



## nraheston (27 Jul 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es por qué los médicos españoles se piran y vienen panchos, moros y demás supuestos matasanos.



En Gran Bretaña y el resto de la UE se cobra más, al menos en la privada


----------



## nraheston (27 Jul 2022)

gilmour38 dijo:


> Trabajar en sanidad es un paso hacía el psiquiatrico, por mucho dinero que ganes, no le envidio nada.



Yo tampoco, ni envidia ni admiración.


----------



## astur_burbuja (27 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1136633




Faltan los videos de Tik Tok


----------



## frangelico (27 Jul 2022)

Emperador dijo:


> Ni idea, pero teniendo en cuenta que en gasto sanitario sobre porcentaje del PIB gastan solamente un poco más que España (y eso que el NHS incluye cosas como tratamiento dental y gafas), no creo que sean mucho menores, o gastarían mucho más en personal.
> 
> Suecia también tiene un ratio de salario de los médicos sobre el salario medio del país prácticamente igual al de España.
> 
> El salario de los médicos en EEUU es algo exagerado y buena parte del motivo de sus disparatados costes de tratamiento médico. Y allí la profesión médica es literalmente una mafia a la altura de los seguros.



Pero en Suiza por ejemplo creo que es bastante alto. El salario medio en Suiza son como 65 o 70k pero los médicos deben cobrar rmas del triple, en torno a 250k.

En Canadá la media son también 65k (aunque dólares canadienses) y los médicos ganan más de 300k.

Yo veo que los médicos ganan menos en los países con sistemas beveridgeanos y más en los bismarckianos, un problema añadido de España es que el cociente salarial medico:enfermero debe ser el menor del mundo por polúticas de igualación que han ido siguiendo los políticos y que hacen que en euros constantes un médico de la pública gane hoy menos que hace 30 o 40 años, y los enfermeros bastante más.

Yo no sé lo que ganan en el NHS pero me sorprende que haya médicos dispuestos a trabajar en Londres con guardias por menos de £150k


----------



## dabuti (27 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Que agusto se vive al calor de la impresora.
> 
> Y que frio sentimos los que estamos fuera de su alcance.



Gracias a ellos y sus 2.000 euros de IRPF tienes sanidad y educación gratis, defraudador muerto de hambre.


----------



## lefebre (27 Jul 2022)

Lester Burnham dijo:


> eso es de un residente, uno con plaza y unos cuantos trienios cobra mucho más



No mucho más: Internista, en urgencias, en Madrid, CON guardias: 4500€ netos


----------



## moritobelo (27 Jul 2022)

Otro hilo de llorones ,amargados y envidiosos antifuncionarios??




A mamarla


----------



## malibux (27 Jul 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> No mucho más: Internista, en urgencias, en Madrid, CON guardias: 4500€ netos



¿5 guardias o 6? Así es, esas son las nóminas reales, no las tonterías que se dicen aquí de 6-8 mil euros, eso deben ser 4 jefes de servicio que hagan guardias de jefe de guardia y viejunos.


----------



## RayoSombrio (27 Jul 2022)

Sí que ganan pasta, joder...pero esto son médicos especialistas, no?


----------



## Emperador (27 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero en Suiza por ejemplo creo que es bastante alto. El salario medio en Suiza son como 65 o 70k pero los médicos deben cobrar rmas del triple, en torno a 250k.
> 
> En Canadá la media son también 65k (aunque dólares canadienses) y los médicos ganan más de 300k.
> 
> ...








Home


OECD's dissemination platform for all published content - books, podcasts, serials and statistics




www.oecd-ilibrary.org





Ahí te adjunto un link dónde puedes ver datos referentes al salario. Verás que hay algunos países de Europa Occidental con ratios de salario médicos/salario medio muy similares al ratio español.

Sí, es de hecho una de las ventajas del modelo Beveridge de sanidad, que como el sistema sanitario es un monosopnio, puede imponer bajos salarios a los médicos, reduciendo costes.

Respecto al resto de tu comentario, pues no sé, pero a todo se acostumbra uno. En España sin ir más lejos hay profesiones consideradas Paco y de salarios relativamente bajos, como montadores de calefacción, que en Estados Unidos tienen un salario medio superior al de un periodista. Yo creo que tras 70 años de modelo Beveridge en muchos países, la gente se ha habituado, máxime en una profesión como la médica que es relativamente vocacional.

Pero es mi teoría de barra de bar.


----------



## juflogo (27 Jul 2022)

Es mentira esta nomina porque las fechas son de 1/7/22 al 31/7/22 osease el futuro.


----------



## lefebre (27 Jul 2022)

malibux dijo:


> ¿5 guardias o 6? Así es, esas son las nóminas reales, no las tonterías que se dicen aquí de 6-8 mil euros, eso deben ser 4 jefes de servicio que hagan guardias de jefe de guardia y viejunos.



Y te digo más. Ese mismo internista que en urgencias con guardias cobraba esos 4500€ netos, está ahora trabajando en planta en otro hospital y con la mitad de guardias, cobra ahora unos 2500€ netos.
Y añado, los contratos no son fijos, los van renovando año por año...


----------



## frangelico (27 Jul 2022)

Emperador dijo:


> Home
> 
> 
> OECD's dissemination platform for all published content - books, podcasts, serials and statistics
> ...



Si, es cierto que hay mucha dispersión, Italia es todavía peor que España, de hecho para ejercer la medicina en Italia hay que estar desesperado porque cualquier frontera que cruces te hace ganar entre bastante y muchísimo más. Es un misterio como se forman los salarios en las profesiones sanitarias, el monopsonio estatal los tira a la baja pero los sistemas de aseguramiento los elevan, luego hay estrategias de modulación de la oferta, no se si Italia forma a más médicos de lo necesario para tener colchón, hay países en los que escasean al menos en ciertas especialidades. Pero también habría que medir el coste por hora en todos los países porque seguramente no trabajan lo mismo en uno que en otro.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (27 Jul 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> lo que hace subir son las guardias.



Una razón por la que en Ejpaña se ve haciendo guardias a viejunos con el pelo totalmente blanco. En países primermundistas, están de _Consultant_ ganando mucho más, y sin guardias, obviously.


----------



## Emperador (27 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si, es cierto que hay mucha dispersión, Italia es todavía peor que España, de hecho para ejercer la medicina en Italia hay que estar desesperado porque cualquier frontera que cruces te hace ganar entre bastante y muchísimo más. Es un misterio como se forman los salarios en las profesiones sanitarias, el monopsonio estatal los tira a la baja pero los sistemas de aseguramiento los elevan, luego hay estrategias, no se si Italia forma a más médicos de lo necesario para tener colchón, hay países en los que escasean al menos en ciertas especialidades. Pero también habría que medir el coste por hora en todos los países porque seguramente no trabajan lo mismo en uno que en otro.



Sí, estaría bien que hubiera datos de horas medias trabajadas, pero no he encontrado nada.

De todos modos no serán muchas menos, fíjate por ejemplo en Finlandia, tiene un salario para médicos generales y especialistas menor que España, y gasta solamente medio punto más del PIB en sanidad que España, cuando la sanidad pública finesa lo cubre prácticamente todo, lo cual me lleva a pensar que trabajarán menos horas pero no muchas menos o sus costes de personal serían mucho más grandes.

Lo mismo pasa con los maestros de secundaria, por cierto, que en España a poco que tengan unos años de experiencia cobran más en relación al salario medio de lo que cobran en Dinamarca.

Y no son los únicos funcionarios que en paridad del poder adquisitivo ganan más en España que en Dinamarca. Además en los países nórdicos también se utiliza en el sector público mucho los contratos a tiempo parcial, que son casi inexistentes en la administración pública española, aparte de que tienen un método de selección de funcionarios mucho más racional y eficaz que la inmensa chorrada de las oposiciones napoleónicas.

En España hay un problema brutal de salarios ridículos en el sector privado, por otra parte.

PD: Y sí, de hecho una de las razones de los altos salarios médicos en Estados Unidos es que forman una cantidad irrisoria de médicos en comparación con otros países, ya que la colegialización está controlada por la American Medical Association.


----------



## Floky (27 Jul 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Poco me parece



Poco te parece por recertar al 75% Paracetamol, hiboprufeno o Amoxicilina...
Te recuerdo que la media en España está por debajo de1400€ y muchos se parten el lomo.


----------



## eljusticiero (27 Jul 2022)

Floky dijo:


> Poco te parece por recertar al 75% Paracetamol, hiboprufeno o Amoxicilina...
> Te recuerdo que la media en España está por debajo de1400€ y muchos se parten el lomo.



Es médico especialista, como un cirujano, oncologo, la calidad y conocimiento se pagan. Si no tendremos medicos de peor calidad...


----------



## frangelico (27 Jul 2022)

Emperador dijo:


> Sí, estaría bien que hubiera datos de horas medias trabajadas, pero no he encontrado nada.
> 
> De todos modos no serán muchas menos, fíjate por ejemplo en Finlandia, tiene un salario para médicos generales y especialistas menor que España, y gasta solamente medio punto más del PIB en sanidad que España, cuando la sanidad pública finesa lo cubre prácticamente todo, lo cual me lleva a pensar que trabajarán menos horas pero no muchas menos o sus costes de personal serían mucho más grandes.
> 
> ...



Finlandia es un sitio curioso. Debe haber una enorme igualdad salarial, por ejemplo, los docentes no ganan en cifras absolutas más que aquí, pero el PIB per capita es superior.







España, cuando tenía un SMI anómalo por lo bajo, debía ser el país del mundo donde más SMis cobraba un guardia urbano. Lo cierto es que en muchos países europeos la parte baja de los salarios está mejor que la española (esto además no se corrige solamente elevando el SMI, hay factores culturales y de calidad y tamaño de las empresas que forman mejores salarios en los tramos bajos en algunos países)
Cosas como los salarios relativos de médicos, abogados, etc, lo que revelan es el enorme peso de la política sobre la distribución de la renta, en la que lo que llamamos "mercado" influye muchísimo menos de lo que pensamos.


----------



## frangelico (27 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Si le quitas las guardias, se le queda un sueldo de 2000 y pico neto. Bastante normalito. Lo fuerte es lo de las guardias.



Más que normalito yo veo insultante que un médico cobre 2000 y pico netos por una jornada completa normal. Luego se extrañan de que escapen y haya escasez en algunas especialidades. Tendría que haber complementos de carrera ligados a la formación contínua y otros a indicadores de calidad o incluso a la escasez relativa de especialistas del ramo. Y que sean grandes, no pasa nada porque uno cobre 60 y el vecino 100k si resulta que habla alemán, tiene un doctorado, hace cosas que los demás no se atreven, etc. En España es curioso que se valora la formación para el acceso a los puestos pero de ahí en adelante nada. El esfuerzo de memorización que hace un juez medido en horas, seguro que sería de mayor utilidad repartido en pequeñas dosis año tras año. 

Mi dermatólogo es un catedrático jubilado ya octogenario y dice que jamás ha ganado tanto en su vida, y es cierto porque he visto sus cuentas. Como dice,de haberlo sabido me salgo de la pública a los 30.


----------



## PEPEYE (27 Jul 2022)

Independientemente de su labor son aproximadamente 
76.000 euros + 2 pagas extras, no está mal


----------



## Don Benmaz (27 Jul 2022)

También se ha embolsado 2500 por guardias.

Si se los quitas cobra casi igual que un programador junior.

Es mas, su IRPF es de 1800 euros, una mierda en comparación con otros trabajos con mucha menos presión y que no necesitan de estudios.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (27 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Ya existe desde hace 15 años y se llama triage Manchester
> 
> 
> taluec



Pues mira, mejor aún.
No para triajes...para la atención primaria.
Si se da a elegir al usuario si prefiere ser atendido por un bot de esos en un máximo de 24 horas o por el médico de cabecera (consulta telefónica) en mínimo 10-15 días...lo mismo nos sorprendíamos.


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Eso debería cobrarlo solo de salario y trienios. Las guardias no deberían ser un instrumento para llegar a un salario decente sino un extra, el problema es que las retribuciones básicas son muy bajas.
> Y, por cierto, los médicos no son funcionarios sino "estatutarios" y uno de los motivos es la enorme carga de trabajo extraordinaria que tienen y que, remunerada a precios de funcionario, haría saltar la banca y seguramente no sea compatible con el estatuto del funcionariado.



Todos están bajo un estatuto: el Estatuto Básico del Empleado Público. Luego, los médicos, además, bajo el Estatuto Marco.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (27 Jul 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es por qué los médicos españoles se piran y vienen panchos, moros y demás supuestos matasanos.











Irlanda busca médicos noveles por 170.000 euros al año de salario


El país ha abierto el proceso para cubrir dos plazas de especialistas para clínicas de Urgencias




www.redaccionmedica.com


----------



## XicoRaro (27 Jul 2022)

Por cierto, la gente no sabe que todo lo que pone en la nómina del médico cómo guardia se pagan los impuestos, pero NO cuentan para la cotización.

Así que si, por ejemplo, un médico que trabaja en España, 80 horas semanales, y cobra 4000 al mes, y tiene una baja por un accidente laboral, por ejemplo, se queda con el sueldo pelado, sin complementos, ni horas de guardia de atención continuada.

Esto le pasó a un compañero mío del 061 que tuvo un accidente laboral. Durante 6 meses de intervenciones, y rehabilitación, tuvo ingresos de 1000 y pico euros. 

Y para la jubilación tampoco cuenta, te quitan los impuestos, eso sí, pero no cuenta. Un robo en toda regla.

En Alemania, por ejemplo, las guardias no contabilizan para paro, o cotizaciones, pero no pagan IRPF.

Por otro lado, otro dato que la gente no sabe del atropello diario de la administración española a los sanitarios españoles, es que las nóminas públicas de los médicos SIEMPRE están mal hechas. Siempre hay fallos que benefician a la administración. Siempre. SIEMPRE. S.I.E.M.P.R.E.

Cuantías variables: de 50 euros a 1200 euros me ha ocurrido a mí.

Esto nos obligan a repasar cada nómina mensualmente, y tener que hacer papeleos de reclamación cada mes. Siempre dicen lo mismo las charos pelo-frito de contabilidad: "somos humanas, nos equivocamos". Lo curioso es que nunca se equivocan en poner dinero de más. NUNCA.

Y Ojo, cuando ven que los médicos se conocen el sistema y son capaces de detectar los errores, van y cambian el sistema de códigos en el mejor de los casos, o el sistema de contabilidad entero en el peor, para que todos tengamos que empezar de 0. Para muestra un botón: en 15 años de profesión en España, lidié con 11 sistemas de contabilidad, o códigos de contabilidad distintos. 11 sistemas en 15 años. Ahí lo dejo.


Que le den por culo al sistema público Español.


----------



## Sr.Earhart (27 Jul 2022)

Lester Burnham dijo:


> eso es de un residente, uno con plaza y unos cuantos trienios cobra mucho más



No flipes. Ni haciendo 6 guardias al mes cobras eso de residente. El sueldo base de un residente son 1100 eu aprox.(sin guardias).
*Y por cierto, las horas de guardia no contabilizan para la cotización ni como tiempo productivo para la jubilación. Los médicos, con las guardias, trabajan en 30 años el equivalente a 40 años o más de jornada ordinaria de otras categorías.*


----------



## Baconfino (27 Jul 2022)

Alguien que me explique cómo es que cobra Julio si todavía no ha concluido el mes. Por cierto mencionando julio, muy posiblemente este mes tendra paga extra.


----------



## tracrium (27 Jul 2022)

Baconfino dijo:


> Alguien que me explique cómo es que cobra Julio si todavía no ha concluido el mes. Por cierto mencionando julio, muy posiblemente este mes tendra paga extra.



Laa pagas extra son en junio y en diciembre y no son una nómina entera.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (27 Jul 2022)

El centinela dijo:


> ¿Como se puede tener complemento de exclusividad, de jornada completa y de docencia al mismo tiempo?



Porque no curra en la privada y las clases las da en la Facultad de Medicina adscrita al hospital, no tiene nada de raro.


----------



## Roedr (27 Jul 2022)

Maedhros dijo:


> Con 4000€ se vive muy bien en España, aunque ha chupado 36h de guardias en fin de semana (con lo cual se ha jodido mínimo 2 fines de semana), además de las otras 60h entre semana.
> 
> El complemento de docencia son casi otros 600€ que no todos tienen...
> 
> Veo más escandaloso que un bombero en Madrid se levante +3000€ limpios currando uno o dos días por semana. Eso sí es vidorra.



Lo de los bomberos y policías locales es flipante, y si hablamos del País Vasco, ahí ya es exagerado lo que ganan que el que dinero que nos roban con el concierto.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (27 Jul 2022)

kalvin dijo:


> Esa nómina no me concuerda con el nivel de vida que llevan los médicos en general....



Porque viven Carpe Diem a tope, cosas de saber que cualquier día están ellos en la camilla con un pronóstico de 6 meses de vida...


----------



## frangelico (27 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo de los bomberos y policías locales es flipante, y si hablamos del País Vasco, ahí ya es exagerado lo ganan que el que dinero que nos roban con el concierto.



Y esos además juntan los turnos de manera exagerada y se toman a cambio una cantidad brutal de días libres. En Francia el turno máximo es de 12h y luego descansas el día siguiente. Aquí fingen trabajar cinco o seis turnos de 24h en un mes (se los colocan estratégicamente) y luego se cogen libre todo el resto, una locura. La política es la que hace estas cosas clientelares tan curiosas, se ve que interesa tener vías para elevar a un cani al nivel de vida de un catedrático o superior, el sector público español es un esperpento.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (27 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Más que normalito yo veo insultante que un médico cobre 2000 y pico netos por una jornada completa normal. Luego se extrañan de que escapen y haya escasez en algunas especialidades. Tendría que haber complementos de carrera ligados a la formación contínua y otros a indicadores de calidad o incluso a la escasez relativa de especialistas del ramo. Y que sean grandes, no pasa nada porque uno cobre 60 y el vecino 100k si resulta que habla alemán, tiene un doctorado, hace cosas que los demás no se atreven, etc. En España es curioso que se valora la formación para el acceso a los puestos pero de ahí en adelante nada. El esfuerzo de memorización que hace un juez medido en horas, seguro que sería de mayor utilidad repartido en pequeñas dosis año tras año.
> 
> Mi dermatólogo es un catedrático jubilado ya octogenario y dice que jamás ha ganado tanto en su vida, y es cierto porque he visto sus cuentas. Como dice,de haberlo sabido me salgo de la pública a los 30.




Porque si es un dermatólogo de 80 años no le pilló la época en que se hacía tanta medicina estética como ahora (y no hablo de cirugías). Hoy en día los dermatólogos se piran todos a la privada y ganan muy bien porque hay muchísima demanda de esos tratamientos.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (27 Jul 2022)

Trurl dijo:


> Los médicos veteranos se saben los trucos para cobrar guardias sin hacerlas....las urgencias en hospitales públicos las trabajan los MIR. Si un MIR necesita un médico experto, este le da instrucciones por teléfono al novato. Sólo se dignan aparecer en casos de cirugías especializadas urgentísimas, para que no les empuren.
> 
> Todo lo público es estafa y latrocinio.




Estás confundiendo guardias presenciales con localizadas


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (27 Jul 2022)

rjota dijo:


> No, aunque es cierto que también entran peores estudiantes.
> Una cosa es tener que aprender mucho contenido para hacer un examen y otra cosa es la dificultad de ese contenido. Si te preguntan un problema de física o matemáticas tienes que entenderlo para hacerlo bien. No vale tirar de memoria.



Medicina tampoco es memorizar, estáis muy confundidos. Los exámenes son casos prácticos el 90% de las preguntas.


----------



## frangelico (27 Jul 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Porque si es un dermatólogo de 80 años no le pilló la época en que se hacía tanta medicina estética como ahora (y no hablo de cirugías). Hoy en día los dermatólogos se piran todos a la privada y ganan muy bien porque hay muchísima demanda de esos tratamientos.



Eso y que de joven estaba ocupado entre la universidad y el hospital , empezó a tener consulta ya con más de 50 y han pasado treinta y tantos, efectivamente, ahora la gente acude más, le ayuda también el colapso del sistema público, que no da acceso a los especialistas sino con listas de espera delirantes.

Esta es otra, los salarios reales de los médicos han bajado una barbaridad. El primer salario de mi padre recién terminada la carrera equivalía a más o menos esos 4500 netos pero como médico de pueblo (con casa) en las profundidades de la Meseta. Al hacerse especialista perdió un poco al principio(estuvo en la cárcel por intentar montar una huelga al final del franquismo) , pero luego mejoraron, he visto nóminas de mis padres de los 80 en un hospital público y puestas en dinero de hoy superan los 7000 netos, y eso solo lo que sacaban de la publica . Han ido perdiendo poco a poco, como la rana hervida. Y al final el sistema manifiesta sus carencias con las listas de espera, la imposibilidad de atraer gente a primaria, el desastre del acceso a los especialistas. Un gobierno inteligente ofrecería deducciones a los asegurados en la privada y retomaría la deducción por gastos médicos que quitó Aznar porque hay que descargar como sea a un sistema que no puede con la actual demanda.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (27 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1136633



En jerga catalufa


----------



## cuartosinascensor (27 Jul 2022)

Me parece una mierda de sueldo teniendo en cuenta que aparte de la jornada normal de mañana en esos 4000 euros limpios van incluidas ¡96 horas! de atención continuada, es decir de horas extras de guardia en horario de tarde, noche, sábados y domingos.


----------



## Redwill (27 Jul 2022)

Pocos me parecen, que tal cobran otros que hacen menos


----------



## antoniussss (28 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Eso debería cobrarlo solo de salario y trienios. Las guardias no deberían ser un instrumento para llegar a un salario decente sino un extra, el problema es que las retribuciones básicas son muy bajas.
> Y, por cierto, los médicos no son funcionarios sino "estatutarios" y uno de los motivos es la enorme carga de trabajo extraordinaria que tienen y que, remunerada a precios de funcionario, haría saltar la banca y seguramente no sea compatible con el estatuto del funcionariado.



Es que el foro se escandaliza de que un tio trabajando 80 horas a la semana gane 4.000 limpios. Que por cierto, el 99% del foro trabaja 1 semana al año 80 horas y le da un patatús de "lo que trabaja" y ya va diciendo por ahí que él trabaja 80 horas a la semana todo el año.


Este tio trabajando 40 horas a la semana, jornada normal laboral, gana 2.000 euros limpios, tras décadas de estudiar de joven mientras el resto se iba de farra viernes, sabado y hasta domingo.


Y es hablando de horas "mostradas" oficiales, porque mi parienta al estar con niños no se le puede caer el boli y pirarse, prácticamente todos los días del año mete 30 minutos-1hora y días 2 horas extras, gratis, y cuando no, tiene que presentar no se qué pollas a un congreso porque es obligatoria la formación continuada "hinvestigadora" y tiene que preparar papers e historias de nuevas terapias y fármacos.


En su caso, contratos temporales de 3 meses en 3 meses, jornadas oficiales de 60 Horas a la semana (con guardias) + 30 min o 1 hora gratis al dia + 30 min prorrateados al día en formación continuada preparando congresos sobre tecnicas y terapias novedosas = 2.500 € netos tras 5 años de residentes y 3 contratada temporalmente.

Y hamego como haya un "transplante", que es "obligatorio" ir para "formarse" mirando y duran 10 horas, en su tiempo libre, por supuesto.


Al final los contratos son para intercambios de favores políticos, jefes politicos o intercambio de favores o dedicar tu vida entera a ser un experto....bla bla.


Al final el que es un aguililla se va a un centro de salud (Con etnianos + chusma a aguantar, fijate tu el chollo pero tienes por lo menos estabilidad y horario exacto), o vas a especialidades de mucha pasta en la privada como cirugia estetica a poner tetas a precios escandalosos.



Hace mucho, mucho tiempo se acabó el chollo de carrera + 5 años de MIR + un par de contratillos + hay plazas suficientes y todos aprueban la oposición y a trabajar 40 horitas exactas.


Ahora todos son dinosaurios con placita que trabajan lo minimo, y umpalumpas con contratos temporales decadas chupandose toda la puta cola exagerada de consultas + hacerle investigacion a tu jefe de servicio para que se ponga medallitas y le paguen más y aspirar a los juegos del hambre donde hay 2 contratos buenos o 2 plazas de oposicion buena para 200 umpalumpas del mismo hospital.



Que el dinero está muy bien, no te lo niego, pero que es dedicarle oficialmente 60-80 horas semanales, que realmente son 70-90 horas semanales de trabajo puro para participar en los juegos del hambre anteriormente descritos, que junto con la mierda de la formación continuada te vas a las 80-100 horas semanales.

Y aquí el 99% del foro por esa pasta dice NO a tirarse décadas así.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (28 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Eso y que de joven estaba ocupado entre la universidad y el hospital , empezó a tener consulta ya con más de 50 y han pasado treinta y tantos, efectivamente, ahora la gente acude más, le ayuda también el colapso del sistema público, que no da acceso a los especialistas sino con listas de espera delirantes.
> 
> Esta es otra, los salarios reales de los médicos han bajado una barbaridad. El primer salario de mi padre recién terminada la carrera equivalía a más o menos esos 4500 netos pero como médico de pueblo (con casa) en las profundidades de la Meseta. Al hacerse especialista perdió un poco al principio(estuvo en la cárcel por intentar montar una huelga al final del franquismo) , pero luego mejoraron, he visto nóminas de mis padres de los 80 en un hospital público y puestas en dinero de hoy superan los 7000 netos, y eso solo lo que sacaban de la publica . Han ido perdiendo poco a poco, como la rana hervida. Y al final el sistema manifiesta sus carencias con las listas de espera, la imposibilidad de atraer gente a primaria, el desastre del acceso a los especialistas. Un gobierno inteligente ofrecería deducciones a los asegurados en la privada y retomaría la deducción por gastos médicos que quitó Aznar porque hay que descargar como sea a un sistema que no puede con la actual demanda.



La feminización masiva de la profesión fue la puntilla. El médico se hizo funcionario. No sólo desde un punto vista laboral sino también mental. El 90% de las féminas ENCANTADAS. Si no fuese por las guardias.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (28 Jul 2022)

Floky dijo:


> Poco te parece por recertar al 75% Paracetamol, hiboprufeno o Amoxicilina...
> Te recuerdo que la media en España está por debajo de1400€ y muchos se parten el lomo.



Al MAP no se le paga por recetar Paracetamol, Ibuprofeno o amoxicilina sino por aguantar todos los días, llueva, truene o granice, a 30 gañanes como tú en consulta contándole siempre lo mismo.


----------



## antoniussss (28 Jul 2022)

Por hacer un apunte, en una consulta de medico de familia que estais todos pensando en la charo de la aspirina, no ven 3.000 € netos ni en sus mejores sueños.

Sobre todo en ciudades que el centro de salud es para mierdas y a las 20.00 horas se cierra a cal y canto porque hay hospitales alrededor.


Otra cosa es que en pueblos pequeños y aldeas, el medico de familia del centro de salú hace de todo, porque el propio centro de salud es directamente un centro de especialidades, es decir, tienen maquinas, porque el hospital está muy lejos.

Eso es otra cosa, pero entonces no es la imagen de la charo del centro de salud de madrid que entra a las 08.00 y se va a las 15.00 por atender catarros y bajas laborales.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (28 Jul 2022)

Por cierto esa nómina parece catalana que es la región junto con la CAV y Navarra donde más se cobra.

El tipo además se ha chupado 96 horas de guardia presencial, ya os digo yo que las localizadas se cobran a menos de la mitad, una burrada.

Quitale 1000 euros a esa cifra para calcular un sueldo medio.


----------



## Floky (28 Jul 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Al MAP no se le paga por recetar Paracetamol, Ibuprofeno o amoxicilina sino por aguantar todos los días, llueva, truene o granice, a 30 gañanes como tú en consulta contándole siempre lo mismo.



Tengo seguro privado desde hace 15 años , no faltes el respeto ni vayas de listo.
Al médico va quién lo necesita y claro que hay hipocondríacos y soplapoyas como tú. Demasiado pagamos para la mierda de servicio que dan y la poca empatía que tienen muchas veces.


----------



## Floky (28 Jul 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Es médico especialista, como un cirujano, oncologo, la calidad y conocimiento se pagan. Si no tendremos medicos de peor calidad...



Me sigue pareciendo demasiado, al igual que un Policía . Ellos son los que viven.


----------



## Samael (28 Jul 2022)

Por la mitad te receto azt sin despeinarme.


----------



## Castellano (28 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Eso debería cobrarlo solo de salario y trienios. Las guardias no deberían ser un instrumento para llegar a un salario decente sino un extra, el problema es que las retribuciones básicas son muy bajas.
> Y, por cierto, los médicos no son funcionarios sino "estatutarios" y uno de los motivos es la enorme carga de trabajo extraordinaria que tienen y que, remunerada a precios de funcionario, haría saltar la banca y seguramente no sea compatible con el estatuto del funcionariado.



También hay médicos funcionarios.
Por ejemplo, los de prisiones, o los de algunos centros sanitarios y sociosanitarios dependientes de Diputaciones, o que eran de Diputaciones, como los antiguos psiquiátricos


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (28 Jul 2022)

Acabo de venir del dermatologo, ni dos minutos a tardado el cabron después de estar 20 minutos esperando, he levantado la ca.isa a mirado de lejos y ale pa tu casa todo perfecto, siguiente.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (28 Jul 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> También hay médicos funcionarios.
> Por ejemplo, los de prisiones, o los de algunos centros sanitarios y sociosanitarios dependientes de Diputaciones, o que eran de Diputaciones, como los antiguos psiquiátricos



Los forenses de hecho son funcionarios de Justicia 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (28 Jul 2022)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> Acabo de venir del dermatologo, ni dos minutos a tardado el cabron después de estar 20 minutos esperando, he levantado la ca.isa a mirado de lejos y ale pa tu casa todo perfecto, siguiente.



Privado o público ? 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tracrium (28 Jul 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Los forenses de hecho son funcionarios de Justicia



Y de hecho poca gente quiere serlo, especialmente en grandes ciudades.


----------



## frangelico (28 Jul 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> También hay médicos funcionarios.
> Por ejemplo, los de prisiones, o los de algunos centros sanitarios y sociosanitarios dependientes de Diputaciones, o que eran de Diputaciones, como los antiguos psiquiátricos



Alguno hay, sí. Pero la mayoría es estatutario.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (28 Jul 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Y de hecho poca gente quiere serlo, especialmente en grandes ciudades.




Yo conozco a 2 hermanas muy pizpis y modositas que lo son, las ves y te las imaginas de pediatras o familia y no haciendo autopsias. 

¿Por qué en grandes ciudades no quieren?


----------



## tracrium (28 Jul 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Yo conozco a 2 hermanas muy pizpis y modositas que lo son, las ves y te las imaginas de pediatras o familia y no haciendo autopsias.
> 
> ¿Por qué en grandes ciudades no quieren?



Carga de trabajo excesiva (informes viogen, agresiones de menas, valoración del daño corporal en accidentes, burocracia hasta la náusea) y sueldo mediocre para lo que es vivir en una ciudad como Madrid o Barcelona.

Ojalá todo fuesen autopsias.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (28 Jul 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Carga de trabajo excesiva (informes viogen, agresiones de menas, valoración del daño corporal en accidentes, burocracia hasta la náusea) y sueldo mediocre para lo que es vivir en una ciudad como Madrid o Barcelona.
> 
> Ojalá todo fuesen autopsias.




Mis amigos médicos me dijeron que ni de coña querían ser forenses por el tema del papeleo y los juicios, lo mismo que dices tú, que si fuera hacer autopsia y vía, sin problemas.


----------



## XicoRaro (28 Jul 2022)

El centinela dijo:


> ¿Cómo se puede tener complemento de exclusividad, de jornada completa y de docencia al mismo tiempo?



Porque como médico en la pública estás OBLIGADO a enseñar a otros médicos que es lo que haces. Incluso si no eres tutor de médico residente, o no profesor de la universidad. Es decir, hay que enseñar a la vez que se trata a los pacientes en el día a día. 

Tenéis que daros cuenta de que la formación de un médico son de 6 años en la universidad, y de 4 o 5 en la residencia. De los 6 de universidad, 3 se pasan realizando prácticas clínicas en hospitales universitarios, es decir, hablamos de 7 a 8 años donde el médico en formación está en el hospital, aprendiendo de otros médicos. 

Por eso ese complemento que tiene TODOS los médicos en la pública. Los médicos de la privada, al no estar necesariamente sujetos a esta obligación, pueden, o no, tener un complemento. Eso si, los centros privados con formación, suelen pagar muchísimo mejor la misma a sus sanitarios.


----------



## tracrium (28 Jul 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Por eso ese complemento que tiene TODOS los médicos en la pública. Los médicos de la privada, al no estar necesariamente sujetos a esta obligación, pueden, o no, tener un complemento. Eso si, los centros privados con formación, suelen pagar muchísimo mejor la misma a sus sanitarios.



No extrapoles. Ese complemento en la mayoría de taifas no se da ni a tutores de residentes y estudiantes.

El de exclusividad tampoco. Es un complemento a extinguir que sólo cobran algunos viejunos en determinadas taifas.

Y el de jornada completa, imagino que es por el contrato de 8 a 17h de los médicos de la XHUP (en Cataluña) en vez del contrato de 8 a 15h.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (28 Jul 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Privado o público ?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Publico


----------



## Cormac (28 Jul 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Yo conozco a 2 hermanas muy pizpis y modositas que lo son, las ves y te las imaginas de pediatras o familia y no haciendo autopsias.
> 
> ¿Por qué en grandes ciudades no quieren?



Yo conozco a una madre del colegio de mi hija. 
Esta no es pizpi, es mas bien feota, pero si muy alegre. De estas que siempre están contentas. 
En los juzgados el forense se ocupa mas de agresiones o lesiones en accidentes. En España no hay tanto asesinatos pero si suicidios. 
Un forense de un hospital si que le toca estar con cadáveres.


----------



## tracrium (28 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Un forense de un hospital si que le toca estar con cadáveres.



¿Forense de hospital?
Si te refieres al patólogo, normalmente no hace muchas autopsias clínicas.
Además, anatomía patológica es una especialidad en la que no se hacen guardias, así que imagínate el sueldo: pelao, pelao.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (29 Jul 2022)

Floky dijo:


> Tengo seguro privado desde hace 15 años , no faltes el respeto ni vayas de listo.
> Al médico va quién lo necesita y claro que hay hipocondríacos y soplapoyas como tú. Demasiado pagamos para la mierda de servicio que dan y la poca empatía que tienen muchas veces.



¿Qué es lo que pagas tú exactamente? Sobre todo si tienes seguro privado.

Simplemente reclama lo poco que te puedan quitar de los impuestos que se dedica a sanidad y con ese dinero PAGA al médico que más te guste. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo. 

A ver lo que te cunde.


----------



## frangelico (29 Jul 2022)

Aquí una muestra de por qué muchos médicos están hasta los cojones. Esto es surrealista, crean in complemento de carrera profesional cuya finalidad era compensar a los médicos de diversas bajadas salariales reales que han experimentado con el tiempo y salta a la chepa el gremio de enfermería y logra que se les dé 2/3 de lo que recibe un médico. En cualquier país blanco y normal un médico gana mínimo 2 o 3 veces más que un enfermero, y en no pocos hasta 5x. 

En España no sé cómo es ahora pero durante muchos años se prohibía a un licenciado en Medicina matricularse en Enfermería (porque se sacaban la carrera en dos tardes y hubo tiempos de mucho desmepleo).


----------



## Satori (29 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Aquí una muestra de por qué muchos médicos están hasta los cojones. Esto es surrealista, crean in complemento de carrera profesional cuya finalidad era compensar a los médicos de diversas bajadas salariales reales que han experimentado con el tiempo y salta a la chepa el gremio de enfermería y logra que se les dé 2/3 de lo que recibe un médico. En cualquier país blanco y normal un médico gana mínimo 2 o 3 veces más que un enfermero, y en no pocos hasta 5x.
> 
> En España no sé cómo es ahora pero durante muchos años se prohibía a un licenciado en Medicina matricularse en Enfermería (porque se sacaban la carrera en dos tardes y hubo tiempos de mucho desmepleo).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1139436



Yo he oído a un médico decir que cuando todo va bien, los enfermeros dicen que todos son un equipo y que tienen buena parte del éxito, pero como la cosa vaya mal, no dudan en culpar al médico en exclusiva.


----------

